# LOR 3rd Annual Freeport to Rockport Extravaganza



## yellowskeeter

Just got off the phone with Nita at the Lighthouse Inn at Rockport and they have our 3rd annual group set up. I know it's really early, but want to make sure people have plenty of time to plan since we are adding an additional day. There will still be a lot of details coming, but for those that want to book the rooms early and get the special rate, well here we go! Ask for the LOR rates and talk to Judy, Nita, or any other of the great employees of the Lighthouse Inn. I think about 10 rooms have been booked so far. below are the threads to the two previous trips:
This year:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=476925

Last year:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=476925

*August 7-10th 2014. We are adding one more day and including a bay fishing tournament. Put it on your calendars!*

I want to thank the crew at the Lighthouse Inn for helping us out and participating in this great trip, as well as Timora at Freeport Municipal Marina for the incredible and efficient, let alone friendly manner, of getting out group in the water and keeping us all safe. Both of these companies are back on board for the 3rd annual so we are in great hands!!!!!!


----------



## capfab

I'm in !!!!!!!!


----------



## ReelWork

Ready to roll!


----------



## 2400tman

Im ready!!! Is it time yet !?


----------



## capfab

2400tman said:


> Im ready!!! Is it time yet !?


Only 332 days bro!!!!


----------



## Outlaw17

Lets do it.


----------



## 2400tman

capfab said:


> Only 332 days bro!!!!


Ugggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg...................

That's plenty of time to get the new tunes in....


----------



## capfab

http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?p0=3424&iso=20140807T07&year=2014&month=8&day=7&hour=7&min=0&sec=0&msg=LOR%202014


----------



## yellowskeeter

that countdown is classic! Very cool!


----------



## 2400tman

That's beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLUEBERRY

I'm ready to go... LOR 3 is going to be awesome with the extra day. It's been needing that since the first LOR.


----------



## txteltech

BLUEBERRY said:


> I'm ready to go... LOR 3 is going to be awesome with the extra day. It's been needing that since the first LOR.


I'm down, this years trip went by so fast, looking forward to the extra day to get on those golf carts in Port A.


----------



## 2400tman

txteltech said:


> I'm down, this years trip went by so fast, looking forward to the extra day to get on those golf carts in Port A.


Hmmmm. I wonder if we can reserve golf carts a year in advance!???


----------



## txteltech

I just got off the phone with Dwight at the Lighthouse Inn, suite booked for 7-10 August 2014. It's official I'm in again!!!!!


----------



## capfab

txteltech said:


> I just got off the phone with Dwight at the Lighthouse Inn, suite booked for 7-10 August 2014. It's official I'm in again!!!!!


Ahhh Yeahhh.

There was never a doubt you were coming back!:cheers:


----------



## yellowskeeter

we where missing a couple boats before we left but here is my gopro getting ready for the trek back


----------



## Freeport Marina

*Breakfast Orders?*

I'll be arranging for a vendor come in to the marina so you can order something to eat on the morning of your launch. I'll send ya'll their menu and payment info.

What would you like to have served?


----------



## speck trout chaser

*???*

Who do we need to PM on here to get on the 2014 list.

Thanks.


----------



## yellowskeeter

wee we need to figure out what goes with black cherry jello shots and Bloody Mary's! 
I think any breakfast food would be good!


----------



## yellowskeeter

speck trout chaser said:


> Who do we need to PM on here to get on the 2014 list.
> 
> Thanks.


No need to PM. just reserve your room at the lighthouse inn and keep looking at the thread for further details. We will have a couple roll calls as we get closer.


----------



## ReelWork

yellowskeeter said:


> No need to PM. just reserve your room at the lighthouse inn and keep looking at the thread for further details. We will have a couple roll calls as we get closer.


Yeah, we're like 11 months out! :rotfl:


----------



## yellowskeeter

Plus










Equals


----------



## OldManOwen

Now that could get a guy in trouble LOL. Looks like fun!



Nathan M Owen
SSGT USMC RET

Katie Couric while interviewing a Marine Sniper, asked:
"What do you feel when you shoot a terrorist?"
The Marine shrugged and replied: "Recoil."


----------



## Cypress jaws

I am in... Now to figure out a better ride...


----------



## capfab

Might have to build me one for LOR #3!


----------



## Sauce

capfab said:


> Might have to build me one for LOR #3!


That's funny right there I don't care who you are


----------



## ReelWork

Meeeester Chawn... Ju maik a funnneeeeee :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## capfab

ReelWork said:


> Meeeester Chawn... Ju maik a funnneeeeee :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Gonna be a loooongggg 11 months bro!!!:spineyes:


----------



## yellowskeeter

Updates will roll in slowly as this event continues to grow, but we have two more companies in addition to The Lighthouse Inn and Freeport Municipal Marina that have stepped up to make the event a little more fun!



Blue Wave Boats as well as Austin Boats and Motors will be donating door prizes and other stuff for the participants as well as prizes for the fishing tournament. We really appreciate companies like them stepping up to make this great event a little more special!


----------



## ReelWork

Two of the finest companies you will ever the pleasure of dealing with!


----------



## Freeport Marina

I love where this event is going!

Timora


----------



## 2400tman

That is awesome!!!!!!!

Cant wait to see what they come up with!!


----------



## ctcrop

Dang, I just got home from a 3 day dove hunting trip from up around Abilene & I find all of this!!!! Woo hoo, the wife & I are PUMPED! Now to find a new or new to us ride for next year!! I will reserve tomorrow! Matt, I got the rest of my shirts in buddy, thanks!


----------



## ctcrop

Hey Reelwork & Tman, we have got to get some carts!! Especially since we are gonna do our best to bring our kids!


----------



## capfab

We will have carts if I have to have some shipped in!!!!


----------



## capfab

Thank you Austin Boats and Motors and Blue Wave!!!

Man!! Timora helping with breakfast, Willie and Judy giving us a private area for dinner, life is GOOD! Thanks guys!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

capfab said:


> Thank you Austin Boats and Motors and Blue Wave!!!
> 
> Man!! Timora helping with breakfast, Willie and Judy giving us a private area for dinner, life is GOOD! Thanks guys!!!


Yes, these great supporters make it even better!


----------



## 2400tman

capfab said:


> Thank you Austin Boats and Motors and Blue Wave!!!
> 
> Man!! Timora helping with breakfast, Willie and Judy giving us a private area for dinner, life is GOOD! Thanks guys!!!


^^^^^THIS^^^^^

Thanks!


----------



## 2400tman

ctcrop said:


> Hey Reelwork & Tman, we have got to get some carts!! Especially since we are gonna do our best to bring our kids!


Yes we do!!! We may have to reserve the whole lot!!!!!!!!!:bounce:


----------



## ctcrop

Thanks again Freeport Marina, Lighthouse Inn, & now Austin Boat & Motors & BlueWave! Tman, we are probably gonna need more than the whole lot! We can fly our flags all the way to the beach! Maybe Blueberry can lead the way and find us some mud to roost!


----------



## capfab

Bring the kids Troy!!!


----------



## BLUEBERRY

ctcrop said:


> Dang, I just got home from a 3 day dove hunting trip from up around Abilene & I find all of this!!!! Woo hoo, the wife & I are PUMPED! Now to find a new or new to us ride for next year!! I will reserve tomorrow! Matt, I got the rest of my shirts in buddy, thanks!


Glad you got the shirts.


----------



## ctcrop

capfab said:


> Bring the kids Troy!!!


The kids will be there as long as Cheerleading doesn't interfere. Having a Freshman Cheerleader and a kindergartener keep us hopping!


----------



## Cypress jaws

Hmmmmm.... I wonder if blue wave will let me rent a boat with a 300 on the back... Buhahaha... (evil laugh)... Need the number to contact them!!!


----------



## Cypress jaws

Here is a thought!!! Maybe we can do a fun family tournament for the people that have made the LOR trip. We can go somewhere closer to fish that way we can meet up have a few cold ones and fish as teams. Have some goofy prizes for fun. This way we don't have to wait 350 more days to see and harass each other??? 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing

Two newbies to the forum just booked a room for the trip.
Can't wait to meet everyone, sounds like a great trip..


----------



## capfab

Sea Hunt-ing said:


> Two newbies to the forum just booked a room for the trip.
> Can't wait to meet everyone, sounds like a great trip..


Welcome guys!!!!!!


----------



## capfab

Cypress jaws said:


> Here is a thought!!! Maybe we can do a fun family tournament for the people that have made the LOR trip. We can go somewhere closer to fish that way we can meet up have a few cold ones and fish as teams. Have some goofy prizes for fun. This way we don't have to wait 350 more days to see and harass each other???
> 
> Any thoughts?


Already in the works bro! Trinity bay complex! October.


----------



## capfab

ctcrop said:


> The kids will be there as long as Cheerleading doesn't interfere. Having a Freshman Cheerleader and a kindergartener keep us hopping!


I bet it does!!!!!


----------



## txteltech

Sea Hunt-ing said:


> Two newbies to the forum just booked a room for the trip.
> Can't wait to meet everyone, sounds like a great trip..


Welcome aboard. Fasten your seatbelts its gonna be fun!!!!''


----------



## BLUEBERRY

ctcrop said:


> Thanks again Freeport Marina, Lighthouse Inn, & now Austin Boat & Motors & BlueWave! Tman, we are probably gonna need more than the whole lot! We can fly our flags all the way to the beach! Maybe Blueberry can lead the way and find us some mud to roost!


Maybe I can help you out with finding some mud. I found some for tman this year... Lol sorry tman


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Sea Hunt-ing said:


> Two newbies to the forum just booked a room for the trip.
> Can't wait to meet everyone, sounds like a great trip..


Welcome. Your gonna enjoy this trip... A lot of memories and friends to be made for sure.


----------



## george.maness86

Did you mail my shirt that wasn't in yet on the trip? I also have a pic of some koozies we need to look at for this year. I was talking to shawn about them but couldn't get the pic to attach to the PM. I ordered 2 to see how they are and I will post pics of the actual product when I get home around the end of September. These Koozies are sweet. I ordered 2 for around $18/ea but can get bulk pricing as well.


----------



## george.maness86

I will also be booking my room to be joining this group of fine individuals again this coming year on LOR 3.

If you didn't get a flag or are new to the trip here is the link to the LOR flag

https://www.gardnerandmartin.com/store/flags/specialty/freeport-to-rockport-flag#.UjKOu94o6Uk

Next year I will have to make sure I have a towing harness for those skeeters as well. haha


----------



## capfab

Those ss Koozies are NICE! Looks awesome George. Exactly as envisioned!!!


----------



## ReelWork

Nice koozies but... $18 for one is about $16 more than I'm typically willing to fork out for a koozie (not to mention all the free ones ya get). *And the Koozies BlueBerry had made up were awesome (Thanks Matt and Tim).* Had the logo, can stuff it in your pocket and no worries if it gets lost. 

Oh... And TMan will be fine this year with the Mud, he's running a Pure Bay now. :slimer:


----------



## yellowskeeter

I have received a couple pm's and want to make it clear that LOR is a friendly and social get together, where all that can keep up on the trip are welcome to join. It is organized by the original group of guys and we have been adding to our list of friends every year. The companies that are helping us out are supporters , and not sponsors. The supporters simply make things more fun and become like family to the LOR participants. We do not seek them out, but welcome the ones that take interest in this great trip.


----------



## ctcrop

capfab said:


> Already in the works bro! Trinity bay complex! October.


What's the date and I'm gonna need a partner or I can make a good deck hand!


----------



## capfab

PM Sent CTcrop


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing

Thanks for the warm welcome... See ya on the water...


----------



## ReelWork

Sea Hunt-ing said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome... See ya on the water...


Look forward to meeting ya!

Chris


----------



## george.maness86

ReelWork said:


> Nice koozies but... $18 for one is about $16 more than I'm typically willing to fork out for a koozie (not to mention all the free ones ya get). *And the Koozies BlueBerry had made up were awesome (Thanks Matt and Tim).* Had the logo, can stuff it in your pocket and no worries if it gets lost.
> 
> Oh... And TMan will be fine this year with the Mud, he's running a Pure Bay now. :slimer:


Wasn't saying anyone had to get them just wanted to have them available for purchase since they work so well.


----------



## george.maness86

george.maness86 said:


> Wasn't saying anyone had to get them just wanted to have them available for purchase since they work so well.


If someone by chance does want one I designed two different ones

Here are the pics of the koozies, click on the picture to take you to the site to purchase them.



OR


----------



## yellowskeeter

Nice. Thanks for doing that!


----------



## george.maness86

Also here is the LOR flag so it isnt hard to find close to the front. Click on the image to direct you to the site.


----------



## george.maness86

They came in!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Nice!


----------



## capfab

LOR tourney coming up. If you need info, PM me or Tman. Looking forward to the reunion!!


----------



## txteltech

Boom, can't wait we're going to have fun, the (Rude Ones) are gonna kick some arse

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yellowskeeter

Team ReelSkeeter will be there as well.


----------



## ctcrop

Can't wait! Team Rude Ones needs to give the Trinity a little pay back!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Almost!


----------



## ReelWork

Be here before we know it!


----------



## ctcrop

Can't wait! Weather provided, my 2nd time around can only be better than the 1st! And an extra day too!! :cheers: = :spineyes:


----------



## capfab

I better start preparing my liver.


----------



## ReelWork

capfab said:


> I better start preparing my liver.


I'm training mine like a muscle...:spineyes:


----------



## yellowskeeter

Even though this is not an LOR sponsored event, it is a great run and for a great cause. For those of you that made LOR , this would be a similar and shorter run. They Toy Run is awesome, and hats off to the organizers!!

Here is the post link:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=630969


----------



## yellowskeeter

Great LOR fishing tournament yesterday. Reelwork and I did not win! Shocker!! Ha. But hey we had a combined boat Texas Slam by 2 and finished up the individual slams a couple hours later. Had a blast!!!!! Thanks for arranging this one. We ended up with 6 flounder, two reds and 5 trout.


----------



## ReelWork

Great times amigo. Thanks for for having me aboard - if your trolling motor is missing, sorry. Mine might look just like it... :rotfl:

I think we all won. We had a blast, caught a good fish and team Reelskeeter had a mess of fish that no else matched until finding the birds ON THE WAY TO THE DOCK! Sure do wish we could have been the for the bird melee. Sounded epic!


----------



## daniel7930

Did any one r has anyone taken a shallow sport 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowskeeter

Cypressjaws did last year.


----------



## speck trout chaser

Good news!! We were in Rockport last weekend and stopped by and booked our room for LOR 2014!!!Is it Aug yet??? :brew::brew:


----------



## ctcrop

Team Rude Ones has taken the LOR Fishing Tourney!! My teammate & I had an absolute blast & also both had SLAMS! We only added 7 more fish from the oh so epic birds, but those Nemo feeding suckers allowed us cast after cast of yellow mouths & sandies!! 2.5hrs of frenzied birds was worth the 11 or so hours on the water grinding away! Big Thank You goes out to Tman and Mrs. Marsha for the awesome hospitality, Blueberry & his bro Tim for the kick arse shirts, & YellowSkeeter for putting together that first ever LOR that I followed from day 1 until the 2nd Annual, when my wife & I met some of the greatest people ever!! Bragging Rights for a whole year baby!!! Come get some!!:cheers:


----------



## txteltech

Right on Troy, you can be my fishing



































partner anytime, I had a blast also. We had a really good time conditions weren't the best to start the day but out turned out to be epic. Big thank you to Tman and Marsha for your hospitality. Matt and Tim love the tournament shirts, wore it today and got lots of compliments. Most important is I got to spend time with people that I consider my best of friends and had a great time. Everyone had great catches. Troy and I are the first LOR Trinity Bay Tournament champs.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## capfab

It was a fantastic time with the best of friends!!!! Thanks Tman (Tman Custom Rods) for hosting!!!!!!!!!

I was on those birds, and it was Epic!! Just to clarify, YES, YellowSkeeter and Reelwork easily had the tourney won until the birds. Just so you know, we wanted to call you and let you know about the birds, but we were busy! (Ain't that right Tman)


----------



## capfab

But, As a man of honor, I must say:

Team "Rude One's" did put the hurt on our *****, and deserve the victorious gloating that comes with catching more and bigger fish than all others!!!! For a whole dang year??? Lord, help us!!!!!!

Congrats...........


----------



## yellowskeeter

Yup exactly !! And man does that boat run!!!! They deserve the year of **** they can dish out on us for a year! Well done!!!


----------



## txteltech

speck trout chaser said:


> Good news!! We were in Rockport last weekend and stopped by and booked our room for LOR 2014!!!Is it Aug yet??? :brew::brew:


Welcome aboard


----------



## capfab

And Thanks for giving us all toothbrushes "Team Rude One's" to clean out all the Sh#$ we talked before the tourney!! They came in handy after your victory!!!!!! LMFAO!!!!


----------



## capfab

speck trout chaser said:


> Good news!! We were in Rockport last weekend and stopped by and booked our room for LOR 2014!!!Is it Aug yet??? :brew::brew:


We are ready!!!! Welcome!!!!!:brew2:


----------



## ctcrop

I forgot about those toothbrushes!! LMAO! I didn't even think about y'all needing them for all that [email protected] talk! Like I said before leaving Tman's Saturday night, If any of y'all wanna catch fish, just give a shout and I will hook you up!! Winner Winner, Texas Slam For Dinner!!!


----------



## capfab

ctcrop said:


> I forgot about those toothbrushes!! LMAO! I didn't even think about y'all needing them for all that [email protected] talk! Like I said before leaving Tman's Saturday night, If any of y'all wanna catch fish, just give a shout and I will hook you up!! Winner Winner, Texas Slam For Dinner!!!


 Thanks for the offer A$$h0#$#, LMFAO, but we will manage supper!!!!!!!

Again, Congrats on an awesome cooler full of Texas Grand Slam!!!!!!!


----------



## capfab

Tman put us on 50 trout in 2.5 hours....., We can eat!!!!


----------



## george.maness86

Sounds like the tournament was a blast!!! I wish I was off of work so I could have gone.


----------



## 2400tman

capfab said:


> And Thanks for giving us all toothbrushes "Team Rude One's" to clean out all the Sh#$ we talked before the tourney!! They came in handy after your victory!!!!!! LMFAO!!!!


Lmao!!!!! I had forgot about the tooth brush until yesterday when I was cleanin up some. And yes I used one this morning as well.............ugggggggggggggg... Damit..............NEXT YEAR! 

Awesome time with awesome friends! 
Great job team rude with a NICE MESS OF FISH!


----------



## 2400tman

capfab said:


> Tman put us on 50 trout in 2.5 hours....., We can eat!!!!


It was epic! more like 50+ a piece!
I can still see and here it......... BIRDS! ......... OH ****! 

GOOD FOOD , GOOD FRIENDS ,COLD BEER, FISH AND FISH STORIES!!!!!
AWESOME TIME MY BROTHERS!


----------



## speck trout chaser

txteltech said:


> Welcome aboard





capfab said:


> We are ready!!!! Welcome!!!!!:brew2:


Thanks guys. We were on the books for going this year but were in the process of selling the boat so we decided to wait till LOR 2014!! Judging from the pics and stories we missed out on a good time!!


----------



## ctcrop

Well ya won't miss a good time in 2014!! Don't think I have ever met a better group of people!! LOR-3 promises to be even better with the extra day! Who knows, I may even pimp another bass boat, just because I can -- & did!! lol:spineyes:


----------



## txteltech

daniel7930 said:


> Did any one r has anyone taken a shallow sport
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Yes, CypressJaws took his this year and we even had a Haynie also.


----------



## yellowskeeter

I request a re count! Team reelskeeter got a Texas slam +! Thanks reelwork for the extra bonus! Can't wait to throw it away!!


----------



## george.maness86

yellowskeeter said:


> I request a re count! Team reelskeeter got a Texas slam +! Thanks reelwork for the extra bonus! Can't wait to throw it away!!


Nice mess of feech:doowapsta +1:rotfl:


----------



## capfab

Those micheladas will make a man do silly things!!


----------



## txteltech

Posting these pictures for Outlaw.
Outlaw17, his fiancee Tina, and Cypressjaws had a very good trip and caught the most flounder and some reds. Despite some rough conditions and power steering issues they made it back safely.




















































Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## capfab

I heard Miss Tina caught most of those fish!!!!!


----------



## Cypress jaws

That is a serious fishing girl... Enjoyed fishing with the newly engaged couple...


----------



## txteltech

Planning on doing some upgrades on the Kenner for the next LOR, is it August 7th yet???? Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## capfab

txteltech said:


> Planning on doing some upgrades on the Kenner for the next LOR, is it August 7th yet???? Can't wait!!!!!!


HA! I think we all are doing upgrades!! We are not a stagnant bunch!!


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Can't wait...


----------



## txteltech

I reserved this week on my vacation schedule today, really looking forward to this trip again. Made some really good friends, looking forward to the extra day, much needed. Gonna cruise around port aransas on some tricked out golf carts with stereo systems on Saturday. Boom

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## C.Hern5972

ReelWork said:


> Two of the finest companies you will ever the pleasure of dealing with!


thats a fact


----------



## capfab

ReelWork said:


> I'm training mine like a muscle...:spineyes:


http://www.timeanddate.com/countdow...month=8&day=7&hour=7&min=0&sec=0&msg=LOR 2014

You have this long.....


----------



## yellowskeeter

Representing in the DR


----------



## ctcrop

You suck in the DR!! Just saying!! Have fun bro!


----------



## george.maness86

Does anyone have a pic of my and my buddy trey on my boat from LOR 13'? I cant find one and it is kind of hard to take one of ourselves. It was the one with the blue T-top and one of only 3 that had a radar dome on top.


----------



## T-RAV

Is any type of boat welcome??


----------



## ReelWork

T-RAV said:


> Is any type of boat welcome??


Yes however... Be honest with yourself about your boat and its capabilities as conditions can get rough (we were blessed last year, the first year was brutal crossing Matty Bay).

We cruise in the 30-35 MPH range with a tendency to cruise increasingly faster from 35-45+ on the return trip. We always go faster and faster as we get closer to the end. :spineyes:

If you aren't phased by what I have said thus far, come on! It's a lot of fun and a GREAT group of people I am proud to now have as friends! Thanks 2Cool...

What kind of boat/motor do you have?


----------



## yellowskeeter

as long as you can keep up and take Matagorda bay on if it gets bad you should be good. We had a great year and it was smooth and ran about 35 mph with multiple stops. The year before that it was rough and we got punished!


----------



## T-RAV

I have a 29' baja with twin 496's, go fast type. I do the toy run and was told about this run from a friend. I'm sure I have some friends that would be interested in doing it as well. We would prob leave a little later so we could catch up. Our cruise is 40-50. Or just just a couple of extra beers at the stops!!


----------



## capfab

george.maness86 said:


> Does anyone have a pic of my and my buddy trey on my boat from LOR 13'? I cant find one and it is kind of hard to take one of ourselves. It was the one with the blue T-top and one of only 3 that had a radar dome on top.


All I found on my camera George.


----------



## ReelWork

T-RAV said:


> I have a 29' baja with twin 496's, go fast type. I do the toy run and was told about this run from a friend. I'm sure I have some friends that would be interested in doing it as well. We would prob leave a little later so we could catch up. Our cruise is 40-50. Or just just a couple of extra beers at the stops!!


Well Come on!

We adhere to the Channels/ICW just like the Toy Run. You're only issue is minor and what you already know, fuel - guessing you use high octane fuel but you likely have legs for distance and can fill up at those places carrying the fuel you need.

Once we hit Rockport, we fish and venture over to Port A the next day(s).

We hope you can make it and look forward to meeting you.


----------



## george.maness86

capfab said:


> All I found on my camera George.


Hey thanks Shawn. How you been? I had thought about calling powerpole to get a different frequency but then probably be on someone else's this coming year so it is probably a lost cause. Well just have to keep out distance this year haha.


----------



## T-RAV

I run 87 so I'm good in that aspect, water depth would be my concern, I draft about 36-40" when idling. Is it plenty deep running into lighthouse? Was thinking while y'all were fishing maybe run down to corpus or go raft up some where.


----------



## george.maness86

T-RAV said:


> I run 87 so I'm good in that aspect, water depth would be my concern, I draft about 36-40" when idling. Is it plenty deep running into lighthouse? Was thinking while y'all were fishing maybe run down to corpus or go raft up some where.


ICW is good just use caution while passing some double barges as we had one get stuck last year. Other then that don't follow the boats taking the shortcut in Freeport right after the reef. You will have to go down a little more and it gets up to 8-9' all the way to the lighthouse. It will be a good time.


----------



## capfab

george.maness86 said:


> Hey thanks Shawn. How you been? I had thought about calling powerpole to get a different frequency but then probably be on someone else's this coming year so it is probably a lost cause. Well just have to keep out distance this year haha.


Ha. Its all good bro. Just don't let my boat drift out in the ICW....

PM me about Feb get together. I have not heard back from you or TheExtreme.


----------



## BLUEBERRY

211 more days. Getting closer


----------



## adpostel

My dates at work are blocked out, The Postels are in and WILL NOT MISS This year....


----------



## ReelWork

adpostel said:


> My dates at work are blocked out, The Postels are in and WILL NOT MISS This year....


Isn't that what you said last year? :slimer:

You better make it or the Reelworks will be paying you an unscheduled visit with full expectations of lodging, good food, drink and company! Maybe drag the CapFab's and others with me... :brew2:


----------



## BLUEBERRY

adpostel said:


> My dates at work are blocked out, The Postels are in and WILL NOT MISS This year....


Remeber we added a day this year.


----------



## capfab

ReelWork said:


> Isn't that what you said last year? :slimer:
> 
> You better make it or the Reelworks will be paying you an unscheduled visit with full expectations of lodging, good food, drink and company! Maybe drag the CapFab's and others with me... :brew2:


YUP!!!!!


----------



## TheExtreme

Well, as it looks right now, TheExtreme and the "War Department" will not be able to make it this year.That whole work thing. I will be spending quite a bit of time abroad this year. If things change, we will definitely be in. Hopefully 2015 will be better. This whole job thing is getting in the way.


----------



## Reynolds4

Sounds like a fun trip, I just looked through last years trip. You guys had a good time!


----------



## 2400tman

TheExtreme said:


> Well, as it looks right now, TheExtreme and the "War Department" will not be able to make it this year.That whole work thing. I will be spending quite a bit of time abroad this year. If things change, we will definitely be in. Hopefully 2015 will be better. This whole job thing is getting in the way.[/QUOTE
> 
> I here ya brother!!!!! It's not what it's cracked up to be......lmao.... 2-2 1/2yrs more and they can have it!!!!!!!!!!! N that's if I make it that long!


----------



## 2400tman

Reynolds4 said:


> Sounds like a fun trip, I just looked through last years trip. You guys had a good time!


No sir......... A AWESOME time!!!!!!


----------



## TheExtreme

Reynolds4 said:


> Sounds like a fun trip, I just looked through last years trip. You guys had a good time!


It's long, rough, hot, tiring and worth every minute and mile. Good friends, good food and good times.


----------



## ReelWork

TheExtreme said:


> It's long, rough, hot, tiring and worth every minute and mile. Good friends, good food and good times.


We will miss you this year, amigo. Hope some changes happen in the schedule and ya'll are able to make it.


----------



## ctcrop

We loved every single mile, minute, gallon of gas/oil burned, every drink downed, the food, Freeport Marina, Lighthouse Inn, just everything. Most of all, we loved the people! And after visiting the Houston Boat Show yesterday, I'm leaning heavily on completing another LOR in the BASS BOAT! I love boats and I love the water, but my goodness how do these manufacturers stay in business? Whatever, I'm an LOR member for life! Oh, did I mention Brad & I are Winners???? Thats right, LOR Trinity Bay Tourney was ours! Barely, but we took it!


----------



## capfab

ctcrop said:


> We loved every single mile, minute, gallon of gas/oil burned, every drink downed, the food, Freeport Marina, Lighthouse Inn, just everything. Most of all, we loved the people! And after visiting the Houston Boat Show yesterday, I'm leaning heavily on completing another LOR in the BASS BOAT! I love boats and I love the water, but my goodness how do these manufacturers stay in business? Whatever, I'm an LOR member for life! Oh, did I mention Brad & I are Winners???? Thats right, LOR Trinity Bay Tourney was ours! Barely, but we took it!


Well Said!!!!

Yeah, yeah.... Troy and Brad, Team Rude Ones, kicked some butt at the tourney.


----------



## capfab

2400tman said:


> no sir......... A awesome time!!!!!!


^^^^^^ this ^^^^^^


----------



## capfab

Dang The Etreme!!!

You need to shuffle some stuff around!!!!!!!

Can I use your Big A## Ranger then???????? 

Gonna miss y'all!


----------



## txteltech

It's getting closer, be here before you know 
LOR 2014
AUG20147THU
Time until Thursday, August 7, 2014 at 7:00:00 AM (Freeport time)
204
DAYS
15
HOURS
39
MINUTES
4
SECONDS
Timer wrong? Daylight Saving Time!

Demo
Full Screen
Times Worldwide
Text Version
Edit
New Countdown

http://www.timeanddate.com/countdow...month=8&day=7&hour=7&min=0&sec=0&msg=LOR 2014


----------



## 2slick

Waitin!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2400tman

SlickWillie said:


> Waitin!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh that's purdy!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Reconspacediver

*Room I s booked*

Booked us a room and put the vacation down in the books


----------



## yellowskeeter

sweet! added one more! Welcome to the group!


----------



## capfab

Reconspacediver said:


> Booked us a room and put the vacation down in the books


Y'all bringing the same ride??? AWESOME.

Also, how about party attendance?


----------



## ctcrop

Man I can't wait to get back there!! Hey Recon, did ya get the issues worked out on that big ol cruiser?


----------



## 2slick

It has been absolutely beautiful at the Lighthouse Inn. The water is crystal clear. The wife talked her boss into having biscuits & gravy on the breakfast bar too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReelWork

Gonna be another Fantastic trip. I don't care if I get boarded by the USCG twice!


----------



## txteltech

SlickWillie said:


> It has been absolutely beautiful at the Lighthouse Inn. The water is crystal clear. The wife talked her boss into having biscuits & gravy on the breakfast bar too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome addition to a great breakfast selection, I love me some biscuits and gravy!!!!!!!


----------



## 2slick

So, I'm the official taste tester! Yum yum!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2400tman

Yum!!!!!


----------



## speck trout chaser

SlickWillie said:


> So, I'm the official taste tester! Yum yum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NICE!!! Is it August yet????????


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Looks good.


----------



## ATX 4x4

Room booked. Looks like we'll be boatless again this year but not without smiles.


----------



## ATX 4x4

Representing on the water this weekend


----------



## Fish44

*Trip Time*

The trip is about what 125 miles, curious how long does it take you, I would think about 5 to 6 hours going between 30 to 40mph. Assume once past Matagorda there is no place for gas. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## george.maness86

5-6 is correct on the way there as we stop and bail out for potty breaks/visiting/beer. On the way back is a different story because everyone is ready to get back, usually only stopping for fuel. There are plenty of places for fuel along the way. I will be installing a turbo swing incase I have to tow any more Skeeters that run out of fuel. Hahaha


----------



## ReelWork

Fish44 said:


> The trip is about what 125 miles, curious how long does it take you, I would think about 5 to 6 hours going between 30 to 40mph. Assume once past Matagorda there is no place for gas. Looks like a lot of fun.


Yes sir, you are spot on. Actual miles was 112 miles each way if memory serves and how long it takes really depends on the conditions. The first year going, I think we took 7+ hours as it was very rough in Matty and we got held up at one of the locks.

The locks... That is perhaps our biggest potential for delays.

Last year, LOR #2, we had some EPIC conditions of glass and beautiful weather (think edless horizon in some areas). We were well on the way to making it back in a little over 4 hours then the Colorado River Locks had barge traffic and believe we waited a total of about 45 minutes there.

Plenty of fuel and rest stops as George mentioned and we typically stop about every 15-20 miles whether it be at a marina or a pull off to the side and drop the power pole for a quick soak. It's a lot of fun.

This is Larry, aka FunBunchFishing rolling along beside me as we were going into East Matty bay. Like I said, the conditions were epic and just try to find the horizon!


----------



## adpostel

It was like 10-11 beers there, and about 7-8 beers on the way back.... We got worse mileage on the way back....


----------



## ctcrop

We got better mileage on the way back! Of course, we were in the Triton with the ETEC 225 HO (Bass Boat)! Gotta love staying on the pad cruising between 40-55mph. I had to reel REELWORK back in, I just couldn't let him get that far ahead of us!


----------



## capfab

adpostel said:


> It was like 10-11 beers there, and about 7-8 beers on the way back.... We got worse mileage on the way back....


Speak for your boat! I netted you 7 or 8 beers on the way back.:rotfl:
Me and Ed drank a FEW more than 10-11 on the way down..........


----------



## ReelWork

Beer intake is classified on my boat...


----------



## 2400tman

ctcrop said:


> We got better mileage on the way back! Of course, we were in the Triton with the ETEC 225 HO (Bass Boat)! Gotta love staying on the pad cruising between 40-55mph. I had to reel REELWORK back in, I just couldn't let him get that far ahead of us!





ReelWork said:


> Beer intake is classified on my boat...


Mine too! I will saw this, I think I had 4 24 packs with we left and got back with 1 beer........... Hmmmmmm!


----------



## adpostel

capfab said:


> Speak for your boat! I netted you 7 or 8 beers on the way back.:rotfl:
> Me and Ed drank a FEW more than 10-11 on the way down..........


:spineyes: DUHH!! That's why your NET IS AWESOME!!! :biggrin::cheers:


----------



## Sabine Outlaw

Kenny and Shawn had told me about this run a few weeks ago when they were doing an install on my boat. After reading this thread and seeing how much everyone enjoyed it, i'm in. Just made reservations and will be looking forward to meeting everybody. Call me crazy, but I will bemaking the run from Cow Bayou in Bridge City on the north end of Sabine and meeting yall on Thursday morning. Was wondering if anyone may know about how long of a run that will be. Im already planning to leave on Wed. and staying overnight at either Kemah or all the way to Freeport (depending on how long it may take me). Anyone got any time estimates on time for that?


----------



## txteltech

Welcome aboard Sabine outlaw, I don't have info on how long see far it is from Sabine to Freeport. But I'm sure others will chime in. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReelWork

Sabine, I was gonna call you to discuss and tell you to do it! Glad you're on board!


Will call you later if that's ok?


----------



## BLUEBERRY

It's good to see that we are still picking up new people. Welcome aboard.


----------



## ctcrop

SabineOutlaw, that is gonna be a very long run. I'm right here in the Groves, and have thought about that too. I'm working that Wednesday or I would consider it. Fuel would be the only issue I guess.


----------



## capfab

Sabine Outlaw, this is Shawn. Man that would be an awesome extension to the journey!! I would definitely run to Freeport where you could pull into Freeport Marina. They will take awesome care of you. Then, we could come get you and you can roll with us to eat and to the hotel. Man, I wish I could roll the extra day with ya!!!!


----------



## Sabine Outlaw

You're right about the fuel issue, thats why I was hoping to see if anyone has made that run before (I already know how much beer to load up). I will be in a 22' xtreme with a 250sho. Just got the boat back in October and have yet to make a long run in it but I figure I can maybe get 3-4 mpg if I only run 35-40.


----------



## 2400tman

Hey sabine we may need to do a test run before lor! I'm game if you are interested!
Shoot I'm considering making the whole run with ya!


----------



## ctcrop

Dang Tman, you & S. Outlaw are gonna make this a hard decision!! Let me know if y'all decide to test run. I might just have to get in on it.


----------



## capfab

Josie, again, just run to Kemah, fill up, then run to Freeport and put her up for the night. No big deal. You can roll with us on land. Bring ten gallons of gas if your worried. Leave the cans in my truck at Freeport.


----------



## Sabine Outlaw

I kinda plotted it out today to be about 150 miles to Freeport marina from the house here. If tman and ct wanna do a test run im game, but not in this cold weather, gonna have to be early summer. I talked to reelwork today and decided to make to run all the way to freeport on the Wednesday before and will probably get a room there for the night. The boat ride is much better the next day with a hangover right?


----------



## ctcrop

S.O. I will be game for a test run early summer (late June) maybe.... We have daughter number 3 arriving between May 13th & the 18th. If all goes well, the BOSS may let me break free late June. I'm also hoping to have a new or new to me ride by then. But I'm still not sure about that yet. Daycare is basically about to triple come June:headknock.


----------



## Sabine Outlaw

Sounds good to me, good luck with #3 coming in.


----------



## 2400tman

Sounds good to me!!

Wow 150 mi to Freeport! Didn't think it was that far. Not a prob though!


----------



## george.maness86

ctcrop said:


> S.O. I will be game for a test run early summer (late June) maybe.... We have daughter number 3 arriving between May 13th & the 18th. If all goes well, the BOSS may let me break free late June. I'm also hoping to have a new or new to me ride by then. But I'm still not sure about that yet. Daycare is basically about to triple come June:headknock.


Hangovers on this trip are UNAVOIDABLE on this trip. At least they are for me. I partied too well on the way down and at the pool last year.


----------



## george.maness86

Got my 4 blade from josh at full throttle boat works now and got more get up and go as well as another 5-6mph. It doesn't blow out jacked all the way up to 6 any more either. Now I just have to get with Kenny (Yellowskeeter) in the near future after I get some more play money and get the turbo swing for the lieing fuel gauges and stuck boats then I'm set. That prop really is pretty nice. I only got to run it for a short time yesterday as it was really windy and my wife is on bed rest so I was holding my 2 year old and trying to run the boat. It was kind of trickey but I tested it to see if the prop would work. I will have more later on performance on it hopefully on a calmer day. With the extra was able to run around mid 50's and stay completely on top of the waves and never got beat up at all. Actually you would have thought it was a smooth calm day if you rose with your eyes closed. I am considering taking the t-top off to see the difference as I know there will be a lot. I haven't taken it off yet because I have the wake tower speakers clamped underneath on each side of the electronics box as well as the lighting and radar dome. Just too many accessories to be able to run without it, plus the shade is nice. I had a power tech 16x21 3 blade and went to a turbo OS1 vented 4 blade 15x23.
















I also need to get a little help coat work done and get it waxed then I could probably get a little more.


----------



## younggun55

This trip always sounds like a good time.


----------



## capfab

Loving that prop George!!!!


----------



## ReelWork

younggun55 said:


> This trip always sounds like a good time.


No sir, IT IS A GOOD TIME! 

Nice prop George...


----------



## ctcrop

That prop is sweet George! You take that top off and you may not put it back on!


----------



## george.maness86

ctcrop said:


> That prop is sweet George! You take that top off and you may not put it back on!


Yeah that's what I am scared of. I just have too many additions on the top and it would take forever to take it off. I know it is like a sail and probably robbing around 10-12mph but I just use it so much. If I can get mid 50's or a little more I should be ok. I just need to be able to run it without any one and see how it really does.


----------



## ctcrop

Heck, tell ya what. I will come pick it up and do some testing for you! Lol!


----------



## 2slick

george.maness86 said:


> Yeah that's what I am scared of. I just have too many additions on the top and it would take forever to take it off. I know it is like a sail and probably robbing around 10-12mph but I just use it so much. If I can get mid 50's or a little more I should be ok. I just need to be able to run it without any one and see how it really does.


I'm not sure the top will make that much difference. The salesman I bought my boat from had the same boat, with 175 Suzuki instead of 150, with no top. His top speed was just a few mph more than mine....and I have a top. Only way I've ever seen over 43 was when I left my GPS on, and hit 56 with it on the trailer. ðŸ˜€

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowskeeter

Willie
Do
You happen to have a room count?


----------



## george.maness86

SlickWillie said:


> I'm not sure the top will make that much difference. The salesman I bought my boat from had the same boat, with 175 Suzuki instead of 150, with no top. His top speed was just a few mph more than mine....and I have a top. Only way I've ever seen over 43 was when I left my GPS on, and hit 56 with it on the trailer. ðŸ˜€
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah when I had the yam 150 on highest I saw was 42-43. Sold it and repowered with a Zuke 250 and could hit right at 49-50 with the PT 16x21 3 blade. I did hit between 54-56 when I ran it the other day with all the wind and rough water. I was holding my 2 year old at the same time so it was hard to do much and I didn't run it very far either. He is going through a stage where I can't go anywhere without him since he is realizing I am leaving when I go to work. I work out of state a month at a time and he thinks I live in the phone.


----------



## 2slick

yellowskeeter said:


> Willie
> Do
> You happen to have a room count?


Will check later today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2slick

yellowskeeter said:


> Willie
> Do
> You happen to have a room count?


15 booked so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1160 Potter

Hey Guys, I stumbled on this event and it sounds like a lot of fun. Just trying to get caught up on the schedule. You leave Freeport Thursday morning and run to Rockport. Then you hang out in Rockport for a couple of days then run back to Freeport on Sunday. Trying to convince my wife that this would be a fun thing to do with our son and daughter. Any information would be great.


----------



## yellowskeeter

You pretty much have it. Launch from Freeport marina in the morning, get to Rockport at the lighthouse inn, get a catered dinner Thursday night. Boats are kept under security at Fulton harbor. Fishing tournament Friday , then free day Saturday and head back Sunday morning. We stop for fuel in Matagorda as well a rock port if needed. Then about 5 stops during the way. Special rates given to us at the lighthouse inn so book early. Pm any of us with specific questions.


----------



## george.maness86

Who are the reservations under this year? I called to book my room and they were talking about a cystic fibrosis tournament and it was a ways off from our rate last year.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Ask for LOR or belden fishing tournament. Judy is the manager so if they say they can't find it ask for her, Nita, or Judy. They should all know.


----------



## george.maness86

yellowskeeter said:


> Ask for LOR or belden fishing tournament. Judy is the manager so if they say they can't find it ask for her, Nita, or Judy. They should all know.


Thanks. I told them LOR and they had no idea. I needed the name to get it looked up. I forgot the name from last year.


----------



## 2slick

george.maness86 said:


> Thanks. I told them LOR and they had no idea. I needed the name to get it looked up. I forgot the name from last year.


Yep....when checking on things today, I asked the desk clerk to look and see how many rooms were booked for LOR. Oops, that would be Belden Fishing Tournament. Forgot the lady was not there last fall!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## george.maness86

SlickWillie said:


> Yep....when checking on things today, I asked the desk clerk to look and see how many rooms were booked for LOR. Oops, that would be Belden Fishing Tournament. Forgot the lady was not there last fall!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for all you guys do for us and the more then generous accommodations. We really enjoyed it last year and look forward to seeing you again this year. Got the room booked for this year.


----------



## 1160 Potter

Guys, I really want to do this and my 14 yr old son wants to go. Getting down there and making the run Thursday and staying until Sunday morning is not an issue. What is an issue is the 4 hours on the water Sunday morning then loading up and making the 6 hour drive to DFW and then working Monday morning. Gonna have to think on it for a few days.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Don't think about it! 1/2 the people on this trip are from San Antonio , Waco and Austin!


----------



## BLUEBERRY

This will be the third year of us driving in from Waco and making the trip, and it's worth every hour/mile spent on the road on Sunday. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ctcrop

1160 Potter said:


> Guys, I really want to do this and my 14 yr old son wants to go. Getting down there and making the run Thursday and staying until Sunday morning is not an issue. What is an issue is the 4 hours on the water Sunday morning then loading up and making the 6 hour drive to DFW and then working Monday morning. Gonna have to think on it for a few days.


Just do it! You will THANK everyone later! As far as Sunday goes, CypressJaws left out over an hour earlier than everyone else and made some great time getting back to Freeport. You will have that whole drive back to Dallas to Plot & Plan for the 2015 LOR!


----------



## txbigred

Think this boat would make the run? 18' Xpress PFC. Never been in the salt, not sure if I want it to...sad3sm My salt water boat is a outboard jet and uses WAY too much fuel for that run. I get about 7 MPG's in the express running about 35 and it has a 30 gallon tank.


----------



## george.maness86

Bring it. There was another bass boat last year.


----------



## ctcrop

Bring it man. I was the Bass Boat guy last year and I will most likely be doing it again this year. As a matter of fact, we may be bringing both "Bass" boats this year depending on who in my family comes. Last year I was in a TR-21 Triton which has an awesome ride. This year I may be doing it in my 202 Skeeter if I keep it and my dad in his Triton. 30 gallons of fuel will be plenty with the fuel stops we have.


----------



## texas trout killer

ctcrop said:


> Bring it man. I was the Bass Boat guy last year and I will most likely be doing it again this year. As a matter of fact, we may be bringing both "Bass" boats this year depending on who in my family comes. Last year I was in a TR-21 Triton which has an awesome ride. This year I may be doing it in my 202 Skeeter if I keep it and my dad in his Triton. 30 gallons of fuel will be plenty with the fuel stops we have.


Are you going to try and have some kind of sun shade this year or go hard core like last year? :cheers:


----------



## texas trout killer

SlickWillie said:


> 15 booked so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Make that 16. Just booked my room. I can't wait!!:bounce::bounce: Sounds like the bayside rooms are almost gone.


----------



## ctcrop

Todd, the only way I know how to go is HARD! LOL! Maybe I could ******* a PVC bimini with a few towels to cover my big *****! Honestly, the ride home was hotter than the ride there. Melissa won't be in the boat with me this year due to the baby (will only be 3 months old). Right now now I am planning on her, the baby, & my mom meeting us @ Lighthouse. But I will have my soon to be 6yr old and hopefully my soon to be 15yr old (cheerleading may interfere).


----------



## yellowskeeter

Just keep in mind fit those of you wanting to go on the trip and considering if your boat is a good choice:
Average speed is about 35
Fuel stop in Matagorda and port occonor
Matagorda bay and the rest can get Really nasty. Last year was unbelievable 
Year before that we took a beating. 
Trip takes about 6 hours in the way there, less coming back
Cost include $20 per day for dock, $20 per boat per night fur security, hotel, gas, food, etc
Bring at least a couple $100 for emergency and bait
Some bring kids, some don't 
Bring your own drinks but the lighthouse inn has a great bar and food as well


----------



## 2slick

txbigred said:


> Think this boat would make the run? 18' Xpress PFC. Never been in the salt, not sure if I want it to...sad3sm My salt water boat is a outboard jet and uses WAY too much fuel for that run. I get about 7 MPG's in the express running about 35 and it has a 30 gallon tank.


Conditions like last run.....you'd be fine. But, if winds are up, I wouldn't want to make the run in an 18 footer. Of course, never owned a bass boat either. I've seen a couple on Aransas Bay when it was rough.....they had to run so slow they were hardly making headway. IIRC, the shortest boat that made the 2012 run was 21'. They took a pounding. Blueberry limped in with his T Top tied off to the bow rails.

Disclaimer; I'm a wuss when it comes to rough water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLUEBERRY

SlickWillie said:


> Conditions like last run.....you'd be fine. But, if winds are up, I wouldn't want to make the run in an 18 footer. Of course, never owned a bass boat either. I've seen a couple on Aransas Bay when it was rough.....they had to run so slow they were hardly making headway. IIRC, the shortest boat that made the 2012 run was 21'. They took a pounding. Blueberry limped in with his T Top tied off to the bow rails.
> 
> Disclaimer; I'm a wuss when it comes to rough water.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will never forget that trip.


----------



## ReelWork

No offense intended but I'll just say what needs to be said - if you have to ask or are unsure if your boat will make it, then it is probably best to not attempt the run. The perfect conditions like we had last year any boat would have made it. The first year really put the hurt on the 9 boats with 2 broken trolling motor mounts and broken T-Top. It was not for the faint of heart.

Again, no offense intended and while we would love to have as many people join in as possible, the reality is what it is.. *Hope for glassy conditions, be prepared for the worst conditions you've ever seen!*


----------



## 2slick

Good post Chris. My wife's job is to sell rooms for the hotel, but the last thing I want to see is someone to put their or their family's safety on the line. I would suggest perhaps trailering any boat down if you have any doubts about it. There is a public launch right beside the hotel. Any questions about the area....PM me. I'll do my best to provide the info you need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReelWork

Yep, trailering to the hotel and hanging with us there is the perfect option.


----------



## george.maness86

We are doing good so far with around 17 rooms. I believe we had between 20-22 rooms booked last year. As of right now the plan for us is me, a buddy, maybe trey, and maybe his soon to be wife will ride on the boat with me. My wife along with our soon to be 3 year old by then and the baby we are having now will be around 6 MO then along with her friend and 3 kids will be driving to meet us there. If the bigger kids along with mine are able to make the trip I will bring them with me. It will also depend on the weather and wind to try to guesstimate how rough the waters will be. I will be running the boat down just not sure about the kids riding along. They may have to ride once we are in Rockport.


----------



## capfab

It $#it hits the fan this year, I'm jumping in with ReconSpacediver! I'll be sipping margaritas in style!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2slick

BTW, when y'all get to planning your catered meal, if you want something different this year, Judy keeps a list of caters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowskeeter

SlickWillie said:


> BTW, when y'all get to planning your catered meal, if you want something different this year, Judy keeps a list of caters.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Willie that will be the plan. I will get with Judy next week and discuss. 
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

capfab said:


> It $#it hits the fan this year, I'm jumping in with ReconSpacediver! I'll be sipping margaritas in style!!!!!!!!


Or you can ride on my ranger!


----------



## Mrtoler

I'd like to attend this run myself but I'm not sure I'll be done building the boat by then. I did read the post above about being unsure about your rig and I'm not worried at all about mine but I would like to get some opinions.... 27' tritoon, big open water tubes, 51gal fuel tank, two bilge pumps in the center tube and the best feature of all is if water comes over the bow it simply runs off... It will have a 300 verado pro and a top speed of +\-50mph... It will look a lot like this


----------



## txteltech

Mrtoler said:


> I'd like to attend this run myself but I'm not sure I'll be done building the boat by then. I did read the post above about being unsure about your rig and I'm not worried at all about mine but I would like to get some opinions.... 27' tritoon, big open water tubes, 51gal fuel tank, two bilge pumps in the center tube and the best feature of all is if water comes over the bow it simply runs off... It will have a 300 verado pro and a top speed of +\-50mph... It will look a lot like this


Bring it!!! You will have the title ( original LOR pontoon boat crew )


----------



## speck trout chaser

capfab said:


> It $#it hits the fan this year, I'm jumping in with ReconSpacediver! I'll be sipping margaritas in style!!!!!!!!


We will have room in our rig plus plenty of Michelada's it "IT" hits the fan!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Awesome! That pontoon will make it. Stop reading this and get to work!!


----------



## Mrtoler

Haha, sounds good! 
Thanks Ryan


----------



## ReelWork

Mrtoler said:


> I'd like to attend this run myself but I'm not sure I'll be done building the boat by then. I did read the post above about being unsure about your rig and I'm not worried at all about mine but I would like to get some opinions.... 27' tritoon, big open water tubes, 51gal fuel tank, two bilge pumps in the center tube and the best feature of all is if water comes over the bow it simply runs off... It will have a 300 verado pro and a top speed of +\-50mph... It will look a lot like this


That will be fine and would love to see it. I saw a lot of bitg power tri-toons out on the East Coast and man can they move! Sharp rig - hope to see it on the run... :cheers:


----------



## ctcrop

That Tri-**** will be sweet! I do have to agree with the above posts about the rough conditions. Being a bass boat owner I hate windy days. However, currently it's all I've got. We chanced it last year and were welcomed with ice cream conditions. God watched out for everyone last year!! All we can do is plan/expect the worst, hope for the best, & make sure our insurance is paid up! I'm a little crazy and sometimes take chances that maybe myself or other people shouldn't. If anyone really wants to attend, make your reservation and make a weather permitting decision when August 7th gets here!


----------



## 2slick

Mrtoler said:


> I'd like to attend this run myself but I'm not sure I'll be done building the boat by then. I did read the post above about being unsure about your rig and I'm not worried at all about mine but I would like to get some opinions.... 27' tritoon, big open water tubes, 51gal fuel tank, two bilge pumps in the center tube and the best feature of all is if water comes over the bow it simply runs off... It will have a 300 verado pro and a top speed of +\-50mph... It will look a lot like this


"Open water tubes"? Never owned a pontoon.....are the pontoons not water tight?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabine Outlaw

You cant outcool a pontoon


----------



## SSST

Sabine Outlaw said:


> You cant outcool a pontoon


Especially one that'll run 50!


----------



## george.maness86

Mrtoler said:


> I'd like to attend this run myself but I'm not sure I'll be done building the boat by then. I did read the post above about being unsure about your rig and I'm not worried at all about mine but I would like to get some opinions.... 27' tritoon, big open water tubes, 51gal fuel tank, two bilge pumps in the center tube and the best feature of all is if water comes over the bow it simply runs off... It will have a 300 verado pro and a top speed of +\-50mph... It will look a lot like this


Official LOR party barge.


----------



## Mrtoler

Thanks for all the positive comments, I'm a pontoon fanatic and just can't get enough of them....

As for the questions about the tubes, when I said open water tubes it just means they are larger diamiter than normal... I have 25" 

The reason the center tube has duel bilge pumps is because of the huge ski locker in the front, if you get a wave over the bow you can pump it right out. And a small section of the transom has one just in case the hatch cover sprung a leek but it's not likely....

I can't wait to finish this boat and show what it's made of!!!


----------



## 2slick

Been to the Port A jetties on a pontoon. Took a wave or two over the bow too! Just a Honda 90 on it tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrtoler

Ya, that's normal but since I have a tritoon theres 3 big diamiter tubes so it's a lot less likely. Most pontoons won't get on plain at all they just plow the water, mine has lifting strakes so it will auctually get on top and run!


----------



## 2slick

Mrtoler said:


> Ya, that's normal but since I have a tritoon theres 3 big diamiter tubes so it's a lot less likely. Most pontoons won't get on plain at all they just plow the water, mine has lifting strakes so it will auctually get on top and run!


I've seen some on Youtube that fly. Hope you make the LOR!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capfab

180 days and counting!! Under half a year!!!! Here we go...


----------



## 2400tman

Tic. Tic. Tic. Tic!!!!!!

Extra day is goin to be AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Yes it is.


----------



## txteltech

I just purchased my LOR and 2cool flags, Keith got them last year, therefore; I need my own this year cause Outlaw is using them on his boat.

If you didn't get a flag or are new to the trip here is the link to the LOR flag

https://www.gardnerandmartin.com/sto...g#.UjKOu94o6Uk


----------



## Sabine Outlaw

I wonder if I should get a Sabine to Rockport flag made up?


----------



## superfish

Sabine Outlaw said:


> I wonder if I should get a Sabine to Rockport flag made up?


I would say leave it freeport to rockport. We all come from different places all over texas and but freeport is where we meet and this awesome trip begins!


----------



## superfish

txteltech said:


> I just purchased my LOR and 2cool flags, Keith got them last year, therefore; I need my own this year cause Outlaw is using them on his boat.
> 
> If you didn't get a flag or are new to the trip here is the link to the LOR flag
> 
> https://www.gardnerandmartin.com/sto...g#.UjKOu94o6Uk


That's awesome...Did you go on the power tour?


----------



## txteltech

superfish said:


> That's awesome...Did you go on the power tour?


Yeah me and my dad went on the hot rod magazine power tour in 2009. Started in little rock Arkansas and ended in Madison Wisconsin. Then back to Houston we loved 2,400 miles in 10 days all during July without A/C, my car has A/C now. Fun times like LOR on land.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## superfish

That's awesome I've wanted to do the power tour for a long time. We took my car to Memphis and back one time it was a good time. I hope when Matt gets done with his car we can go on dragweek that would pretty cool.


----------



## ReelWork

superfish said:


> That's awesome I've wanted to do the power tour for a long time. We took my car to Memphis and back one time it was a good time. I hope when Matt gets done with his car we can go on dragweek that would pretty cool.


Man that sounds like fun and would love to do something like that. My luck, I would end up in the dragweek with bunch of dudes in dresses.


----------



## BLUEBERRY

ReelWork said:


> Man that sounds like fun and would love to do something like that. My luck, I would end up in the dragweek with bunch of dudes in dresses.


Lmfao


----------



## cgd

I Hope we can make it this year. I'm trying to convince my wife this is where I need to use my vacation time.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## george.maness86

He is here. 7-4 19". Everyone good.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Congrats brotha!


----------



## capfab

AWESOME George!! Congrats!


----------



## ctcrop

Congrats George!!!! God Bless Y'all buddy!!


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Congrats George.


----------



## ReelWork

Yeah!!! Best news of the day, George - congrats to you and momma.


----------



## txteltech

Wow that's great, congrats to you and the misses!#!!###

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## george.maness86

Thanks everyone. He should be old enough where my wife will drive down and meet us there.


----------



## Reconspacediver

anyone recall the total distance


----------



## txteltech

I'm pretty sure Reelwork said its 112nm each way, so 224 nm plus all the running around on Friday and Saturday. Last year I logged roughly 296 miles according to my Lowrance tracks. That was for the 3 days, so this year probably close to 350


----------



## Reconspacediver

capfab said:


> It $#it hits the fan this year, I'm jumping in with ReconSpacediver! I'll be sipping margaritas in style!!!!!!!!


we would enjoy your company


----------



## 2slick

Redoing the pool at the Lighthouse!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReelWork

Brad, I told you we should have just walked up to the toilet - Now look what happened... :slimer:


----------



## cgd

Booked my room today


----------



## yellowskeeter

Awesome!


----------



## 2400tman

Awesome! Welcome aboard!

Anybody got a boat count?


----------



## Sabine Outlaw

Got my LOR and 2cool flags in just the other day. Looking forward to August!


----------



## cgd

I will be bringing my kids as well. My son will be 8 and daughter 5. Oh, my wife is coming too. Age confidential...if I want to see my next bday!


----------



## capfab

cgd said:


> I will be bringing my kids as well. My son will be 8 and daughter 5. Oh, my wife is coming too. Age confidential...if I want to see my next bday!


Smart man! Welcome!!! I have a 5y/o little girl going on her second LOR. Loads of fun!!


----------



## ReelWork

Glad you're booked Chris!


----------



## txteltech

*Awesome*



cgd said:


> Booked my room
> 
> Glad your booked, this trip is an extremely great time for all that come. There is going to be an extra day this year and will be something that you look forward to doing in 2015.


----------



## 2400tman

ReelWork said:


> Glad you're booked Chris!


What another Chris!? Nice! Ha The 3 amigos!!!!!! And all in 2400 pure bays.... Nice!!!!!! Look forward to meeting you and your family!
Chris.


----------



## cgd

3 guys named Chris and all of us with 2400 pure bays....what are the odds of that? At least if we get in trouble with the misses you can say it was the other Chris with the pure bay......and crisis averted!


----------



## 2400tman

cgd said:


> 3 guys named Chris and all of us with 2400 pure bays....what are the odds of that? At least if we get in trouble with the misses you can say it was the other Chris with pure bay......and crisis averted!


Perfect!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing

My names not Chris and I won't be in a 2400 pure bay, but I will be in a 22' Sea Hunt and my names Murray. We are booked at Lighthouse Inn the 7-10th of August and will be making the run from Freeport with you guys.

Looking forward to meeting everyone.

Murray


----------



## yellowskeeter

Welcome to the group !!


----------



## cgd

Sea Hunt-ing said:


> My names not Chris and I won't be in a 2400 pure bay, but I will be in a 22' Sea Hunt and my names Murray. We are booked at Lighthouse Inn the 7-10th of August and will be making the run from Freeport with you guys.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone.
> 
> Murray


That's probably a good thing! The family and I are excited about this trip. I really wanted to make it last year, but work got in the way. I'm scheduled this trip way in advance so I can make it this year.


----------



## ReelWork

Sea Hunt-ing said:


> My names not Chris and I won't be in a 2400 pure bay, but I will be in a 22' Sea Hunt and my names Murray. We are booked at Lighthouse Inn the 7-10th of August and will be making the run from Freeport with you guys.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone.
> 
> Murray


Well, I think you will be referred to as "not Chris with the Sea Hunt" on the radio. 

Welcome aboard and looking forward to meeting you!

Chris


----------



## Sabine Outlaw

I talked to Timora the other day and she had said that I would be able to put my boat up in dry stack Wednesday night and gas her up for me after I get in that afternoon. What hotel will yall be staying at the night prior to leaving?


----------



## 2400tman

Ha! Welcome aboard not " not Chris with the sea hunt"!!!!
You are in for a great time!
Chris


----------



## yellowskeeter

Sabine
Pm capfab on the hotel for wed night


----------



## 2400tman

Sabine Outlaw said:


> I talked to Timora the other day and she had said that I would be able to put my boat up in dry stack Wednesday night and gas her up for me after I get in that afternoon. What hotel will yall be staying at the night prior to leaving?


If my mind serves me right it is la Quinta


----------



## BLUEBERRY

It was the La Quinta


----------



## speck trout chaser

WOW! Its only March!!:headknock August cant get here fast enough!!!! Does anyone know how many are boats are registered yet? 


Thanks.


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing

speck trout chaser said:


> WOW! Its only March!!:headknock August cant get here fast enough!!!! Does anyone know how many are boats are registered yet?
> 
> Thanks.


Is there a formal registration???

Signed
Not Chris with the Sea Hunt...


----------



## speck trout chaser

Sea Hunt-ing said:


> Is there a formal registration???
> 
> Signed
> Not Chris with the Sea Hunt...


No not a formal registration. I might have worded that wrong. Meaning how many boats so far are going to make the trip? Just curious that's all.


----------



## cgd

Is there any info on staying in Freeport the night before, vehicle parking, and boat security?


----------



## yellowskeeter

Don't really have a count yet but would guess probably 15 signed up and committed so far


----------



## ReelWork

Sea Hunt-ing said:


> Signed
> Not Chris with the Sea Hunt...


Green to ya! :rotfl:


----------



## ReelWork

cgd said:


> Is there any info on staying in Freeport the night before, vehicle parking, and boat security?


*La Quinta Inn
Clute Lake Jackson*

1126 South Hwy 332 West
Clute, TX 77531-5399
Phone: 1-979-265-7461
Fax: 1-979-265-3804


----------



## cgd

ReelWork said:


> *La Quinta Inn
> Clute Lake Jackson*
> 
> 1126 South Hwy 332 West
> Clute, TX 77531-5399
> Phone: 1-979-265-7461
> Fax: 1-979-265-3804


Thank You


----------



## 2slick

We'll get a count today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2slick

21 rooms booked for LOR. 14 rooms available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgd

yellowskeeter said:


> Forgot the most important rule of the trip :
> 
> Bro code #678349
> 
> Don't ask any dude on a boat that has his wife besides him things like:
> 
> "Wow, is that a new_______ on your boat!"
> 
> "How much did that ________ cost ?"
> 
> " I saw you posted on 2 cool about that new ________, how do you like it?"
> 
> Wait until its 1 on 1, or all dudes, or out of the bionic hearing range form the girls!!


Can't for get this!

Scrolling through last years thread this definitely applies to me thanks to G-Spot Services!


----------



## txteltech

cgd said:


> Can't for get this!
> 
> Scrolling through last years thread this definitely applies to me thanks to G-Spot Services!


I'm with you on this, don't think I'll be able to hide the big 12inch touchscreen on my console. But I'll try


----------



## Luckysam

Just reserved at the Lighthouse and this is my first run. What is everyone parking their vehicles and trailers after launching at the Freeport Marina? Will the Marina allow long term parking?


----------



## ReelWork

Luckysam said:


> Just reserved at the Lighthouse and this is my first run. What is everyone parking their vehicles and trailers after launching at the Freeport Marina? Will the Marina allow long term parking?


Freeport Marina has been very gratious in assiting us. Last year, after launching up the road, the person with the tow vehicle parked their trailers inside the dry stack, disconnected and parked the tow vehicle outside in the parking lot. Overall very easy and trailers were locked up safe and secure.

The launch is about a mile up the canal so plan accordingly as it is no wake, will require a person to drive the boat as well as one to drive the tow vehicle/trailer. Factor on an hour total...

Timora, if you happen to read this - assuming you are planning on having us do the same kind of process this year?

Also, please give our best to Kevin.


----------



## cgd

For those driving down Thursday, will we be able to have the boat and trailer secured at the marina while we sleep at the hotel?


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Last year a few of us dropped the boats in the water the day before we left. Then just put it in a wet slip over night and went to the hotel.


----------



## Sabine Outlaw

I just made reservations for the laquinta. We will be leaving at 10 or 11 and should be pulling up to the marina about mid afternoon. Since I wont have a vehicle I can help out and ferry people by boat from the launch to the marina if need be.


----------



## ReelWork

cgd said:


> For those driving down Thursday, will we be able to have the boat and trailer secured at the marina while we sleep at the hotel?


To elimintate any possible future confusion.. Think you mean driving down early Wednesday Bro since we are departing Thursday - we are leaving one day earlier this year... :wink:

As long as we get there early enough Wednesday the answer is yes (think we needed to be there before 7pm last year), . We can launch, wet slip and store trailer. That's the plan for us as well - we might want to consider caravaning.

Los Dos Chrisos con dos Bahias de Puro.. Donde esta Dos Mil Quatrocien hombre?!?



Sabine Outlaw said:


> I just made reservations for the laquinta. We will be leaving at 10 or 11 and should be pulling up to the marina about mid afternoon. Since I wont have a vehicle I can help out and ferry people by boat from the launch to the marina if need be.


Perfect and much appreciated!

Thinking the La Quinta is going to turn into quite a pre-party party..


----------



## cgd

ReelWork said:


> To elimintate any possoble future confusion.. Think you mean driving down early Wednesday Bro since we are departing Thursday. :wink:
> 
> As long as we get there early enough Wednesday the answer is yes (think we needed to be there before 7pm last year), . We can launch, wet slip and store trailer. That's the plan for us as well - we might want to consider caravaning.
> 
> Los Dos Chrisos con dos Bahias de Puro.. Donde esta Dos Mil Quatrocien hombre?!?


You're right I've been reading last years trip trying to find information. Wednesday not Thursday


----------



## cgd

ReelWork said:


> Los Dos Chrisos con dos Bahias de Puro.. Donde esta Dos Mil Quatrocien hombre!


I pretty much got everything but Quatrocien. What does that translate to?? It's driving me nuts trying to figure it out.


----------



## ReelWork

cgd said:


> I pretty much got everything but Quatrocien. What does that translate to?? It's driving me nuts trying to figure it out.


Sorry - should have been Veinte cuatro Cien Hombre (2400Tman)

My spanish seriously sucks now. Coming from a guy who used to almost speak fluent before moving to Germany some 25 years ago! :headknock


----------



## cgd

LOL. I should have put it together. I got the 2000 and Man. My Spanish speaking capabilities are virtually nota


----------



## ctcrop

ReelWork said:


> Sorry - should have been Veinte cuatro Cien Hombre (2400Tman)
> 
> My spanish seriously sucks now. Coming from a guy who used to almost speak fluent before moving to Germany some 25 years ago! :headknock


It doesn't matter how bad your Spanish sucks, you have me beat! The only Spanish I know is in sign language and that only involves a 1 finger wave!!


----------



## 2400tman

ReelWork said:


> Sorry - should have been Veinte cuatro Cien Hombre (2400Tman)
> 
> My spanish seriously sucks now. Coming from a guy who used to almost speak fluent before moving to Germany some 25 years
> 
> Huh!?!?!??!??!??


----------



## adpostel

And now let a German guy correct you. It should be "Senor Dos Mil Cuatro Cientos" That is a better translation than anything that was written. LOL!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

You all need to get a room! Ha!


----------



## ReelWork

yellowskeeter said:


> You all need to get a room! Ha!


Done! Booked at La Quinta and Lighthouse Inn - I'm ready bro!


----------



## texas trout killer

We need to reach out to LQ and see if they will give us a group rate! :cheers:


----------



## txteltech

Time until Thursday, August 7, 2014 at 7:00:00 AM (Freeport time)
142
DAYS
15
HOURS
31
MINUTES
16
SECONDS


----------



## 2400tman

txteltech said:


> Time until Thursday, August 7, 2014 at 7:00:00 AM (Freeport time)
> 142
> DAYS
> 15
> HOURS
> 31
> MINUTES
> 16
> SECONDS


And counting!


----------



## speck trout chaser

txteltech said:


> Time until Thursday, August 7, 2014 at 7:00:00 AM (Freeport time)
> 142
> DAYS
> 15
> HOURS
> 31
> MINUTES
> 16
> SECONDS


NICE!! It will be here before we know it!!!


----------



## Sabine Outlaw

Will be headed to Contraband days in Lake Charles the first weekend in May. It will be like a trial run for LOR.


----------



## Reconspacediver

Took the boat out on a shake down run seems to be ready and willing.


----------



## ReelWork

Reconspacediver said:


> Took the boat out on a shake down run seems to be ready and willing.


Did this include testing out that new Margarita machine? :cheers:


----------



## ATX 4x4

Someone say Margarita?


----------



## 2slick

Checked room availability at the Lighthouse Inn yesterday for LOR 2014. 25 rooms booked......15 available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adpostel

The Postels are booked, Thanks SlickWillie....


----------



## yellowskeeter

It will be epic


----------



## BLUEBERRY

It can't come quick enough.


----------



## txteltech

*Pool renovation*



SlickWillie said:


> Redoing the pool at the Lighthouse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Willie, how is the renovation going with the pool?


----------



## adpostel

^^^^ Hell, that's enough water in it right there!! Any more water and Imma need some floaties!!


----------



## 2slick

Pool has been finished for a few weeks now. There are other renovations ongoing. Trying to spruce things up a bit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2slick

y
















Moondog Eatery......new building going up. Rumor is they will have boat slips.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReelWork

One of my favorite places - hope the food and atmosphere doesn't get destroyed with the construction...


----------



## capfab

http://www.timeanddate.com/countdown/generic?p0=3424&iso=20140807T07&year=2014&month=8&day=7&hour=7&min=0&sec=0&msg=LOR%202014


----------



## yellowskeeter

It is getting close now!


----------



## 2slick

Another on the water eating place. The old "Off the Hook" restaurant at Cove Harbor. Word I get is the owner of the previous Paradise Key restaurant is doing this. Should be farther along now, as this picture was a few weeks ago. Loved Paradise Key!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txteltech

Sabine Outlaw said:


> Will be headed to Contraband days in Lake Charles the first weekend in May. It will be like a trial run for LOR.


How well did the boat perform during the contraband days?


----------



## Sabine Outlaw

I didn't end up going, had an unfortunate family thing I had to attend. Had a few friends that went, they said that the turnout was pretty low. There was a big poker run going on down in south LA that everyone ended up going to instead. On a good note though this past weekend was the first time I braved the water and was actually able to make it in waist deep without too much shrinkage.


----------



## chubri777

I found this on another site and thought LOR might be able to use some of it.

Jello shots


1. *JAGER BOMB* boil 1 cup red bull (in place of water), add black cherry or orange jello, 1 cups jager.

2. *MARGARITA* boil 1 cup water, add 3 oz pkg lime jello, 4 oz tequila, 4 oz sweet & sour margarita mix. sprinkle with salt just before firm.
(substitue watermelon jello for lime for a melon margarita)

3. *RUM & COKE boil 1 cups coke, mix in dark cherry jello add 1 cups light rum

4. *MIMOSAS* this one varies from the normal method Since champagne isn't as strong as liquor, cut the water out of this one. boil one cup champagne, mix orange jello 2 min, add one more cup champagne and a splash of OJ.

5. *SILK* Boil one cup champagne, mix in jello for 2 minutes, add one cup champagne and splash of lychee juice from the can.

6. *ORANGE TIC TAC* Boil two cups red bull, mix jello two minutes, add two cups mandarin orange vodka

7. *LEMON DROP* (boil 1 cup water, add lemon jello, citrus vodka, top with sugar sprinkles just before its fully set up)

8. *GRAPE CRUSH* (boil 1 cups water, add grape jello, 1/2 cup plain vodka, 1/2 cup chambord)

9. *HAWAIIAN* (boil 1 cup water, add pineapple or blueberry jello, 1 cup coconut rum)

10. *GIN & TONIC* (boil 1 cup tonic water, add lime jello, 1 cup gin)

11. *LEMON LIME* (boil 2 cups sprite, add lemon and lime jellos, 2 cups citrus vodka)

12. *BLUEBERRY* (boil 1 cup water, add blueberry jello, 1 cup blueberry vodka)

13. *FRUIT PUNCH* (boil 1 cups water, add mixed fruit jello, 1/2 cup blueberry vodka, 1/2 cup raspberry vodka)

14. *WATERMELON* (boil 1 cup water, add watermelon jello,1 cup watermelon vodka)

15. *BEER* (boil 1 cups water, add strawberry jello, add 1 cup any malt liquor)

16. *CARIBBEAN* (boil 1 cup water, add strawberry-banana jello, Cruzan banana rum

17. *CHERRY COLA* (boil 1 cup coke, add cherry jello, 1 cup cold cola, 1/2 cup amaretto, 1/2 cup spiced rum)

18. *DREAMSICLE* (boil 1 1/3 cup water & 2/3 cup OJ, add orange jello, 1 cup vanilla vodka 1/2 cup raspberry or berry vodka, 1/2 cup KeKe Beach Key Lime Cream Liqueur)

19. *LIME IN THE COCONUT* (boil 1 cup water, add watermelon jello, 1 cup Malibu Coconut Rum)

20. *RED HOTS* (boil 2 cups water, add jello, 1/2 cup cold water, 2 cups Cinnamon Schnapps)

21. **SEX ON THE BEACH** boil 1 cup cranberry juice, add 3 oz pkg orange jello, 3 oz peach schnapps, 5 oz vodka

22. ***SOUR APPLE*** (in microwavable container, mix 1 small box sour apple jello, 1 pkg knox gelatin and 1 tbs sugar. Stir in 1 cup Mt. Dew and mix well. Microwave on high for 1 min. Stir until powder is dissolved. Mix 2 cups vodka & 3/4 cup Captain Morgan Coconut Rum. mix well and let sit 1 min. pour into cups and refrigerate.)

23. *SQUIRM* (boil 2 1/4 cup water, add 3 small pkgs any flavor jello, 2 cups vodka, 3/4 cup ice cold water. add 1 gummy worm to each shot before firm.

24. *CARIBOU LOU* (1/2 cup boiling water 1/2 cup pineapple juice boiled, add pineapple jello, 1/2 cup Malibu Rum, 1/2 cup Triplesec)

25. *JOLLY RANCHER* (boil 1 cup water, add melon jello, 1/2 cup vodka, 1/2 cup apple pucker)

26. *PURPLE PEOPLE EATER* (boil 1 cup water, add grape jello, 1/2 cup vodka, 1/2 cup watermelon pucker)

27. *BAHAMA MAMA* (boil 1 cup water, add watermelon jello, 1/2 cup Malibu rum, 1/2 cup peach schnapps)

28. *COSMOPOLITAN* (boil 1 cup water with a splash of lime juice, add cranberry jello, 1/2 cup vodka, 1/2 cup triple sec)

29. *CHERRY BOMB* (boil 1 cup redbull, add cherry jello, 1 cup vodka and drop in one maraschino cherry, step up before firmed.)

30. *BLUE FIRECRACKER* (boil 1 cup water, add berry blue jello, 1/2 cup vodka, 1/2 cup peach schnapps)

31. *WHITE LIGHTNING* (boil 1 cup water, add pina colada jello, 1/2 cup vodka, 1/2 cup triple sec)

32. *FUZZY NAVEL* (boil 1 cup water, add 3 oz orange jello, 2 oz vodka, 6 oz peach schnapps

33. *RED HEADED SLUT* boil 1 cup water, add cranberry jello, 1/2 cup peach schnapps, 1/2 cup jager

34. *MOJITO* (1 cup boiling water, 3 oz box lime jello, 6 oz white rum, 2 oz cold water. top with mint leaves chopped and crushed. (or substitue mint leaves with a splash of mint extract in the the boiling water.)

35. *STRAWBERRY DAQUIRI* (boil 1 cup water, add 3 oz package wild strawberry jello, 6 oz white rum, 1 oz sweet & sour or margarita mix.

36. *DEVILS KISS* 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 envelope of Knox Gelatin and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/4 cup of cold water, 1/2 cup of Goldschlager, and 1/4 cup of Bacardi-151. Stir well and wait until the liquid has cooled before pouring into jello shot cups. if you double up the Knox Gelatin in this one you can eliminate the cup serve these up as jigglers!!

37. *ANKLE BREAKER* 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 envelope of Lime Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/2 cup of cold water, 1/4 cup of 151 Rum, and 1/4 cup of Cherry Brandy. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.

38. *FIRECRACKER 2* 3/4 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 box of Orange Jello and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/4 cup of cold water, 1/3 cup of Sloe Gin , and 1/3 cup of Spiced Rum and 1/3 cup of 151 Rum. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cup

39. **KOMANIWANALAYA** 2 cups of boiling water. Dissolve 1 box of Pineapple Jello and 1 box of Cranberry Jello (both 3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1 cup of cold water, 1/2 cup of Amaretto, and 1/2 cup of 151 Rum. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.

40. *RAIN MAIN* 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 box of Orange Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/4 cup of cold water, 1/2 cup of Bacardi 151, and 1/4 cup of Melon Liqueur. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups

41. *ADAM AND EVE* 3/4 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 box of Lemon Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/2 cup of cold water, 1/4 cup of Brandy, and 1/4 cup of Pomogranate Liqueur and 1/4 cup of Gin. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.

42. *ALABAMA SLAMMER* 3/4 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 package of Lemon Jello (3 oz) and stir until everything is completely dissolved and then add 1/3 cup of coldwater. Next, add 1/3 cup of Amaretto, 1/4 cup of Southern Comfort, and 1/3 cup of Sloe Gin. Mix throuroughly until everything is well combined and the carefully pour into jello shot cups. Chill for 3 to 4 hours and serve.

43. *ALL NIGHTER* 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 box of Cherry Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/2 cup of cold water and 1/2 cup of Watermelon Vodka. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.

44. *APPLE PIE* 1 1/2 cups ofboiling water. Dissolve 2 boxes of Lemon Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1 cup of cold water, 1/2 cup of Light Rum, 1/2 cup of Sweet Vermouth, 1/4 cup of Apple Brandy and 1/4 cup ofGrenadine. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.

45. *BANANA BOAT* 1 cup of water. Dissolve 1 box of Pineapple Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/2 cup of cold water, 1/4 cup of Coconut Rum , and 1/4 cup of Banana Liqueur. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.

46. *BANANA SPLIT 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 box of Strawberry Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/4 cup of cold water, 1/4 cup of Vodka, and 1/4 cup ofBanana Liqueur and 1/4 cup of Creme de Cacao. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.

47. *BAT OUT OF HELL* 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 package of Orange Jello (3 oz) and stir for at least 2 minutes until fully dissolved. Add 1/2 cup of Red Bull, 1/4 cup of Rumand 1/4 Blue Curacao. Stir until well combined and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.

48. *BERMUDA TRIANGLE* 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 box of Orange Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/2 cup of cold water, 1/4 cup of Spiced Rum and 1/4 cup of Peach Schnapps. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot

49. *BLACK CAT* 1 cup of boilingwater. Dissolve 1 package of Raspberry Jello (3 oz) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/4 cup of cold water, 1/2 cup of Black Vodka, and 1/4 cup of Chambord. Stir well and wait until the liquid is about room temperature before pouring into jello shot cups.

50. *BLACK WIDOW* 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 package of Grape Jello (3 oz) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/4 cup of cold water, 3/4 cup of Blackberry Vodka and 1/8 teaspoon of Ginger Powder. Stir well and cool slightly before pouring into jello shot cups. For a schnazzy garnish, drop a singleblackberry in each cup before chilling

51. *COUGH DROP* 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 3 oz package of Strawberry Jello and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/2 cup of cold water, 1/2 cup of Jagermeister. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.

52. *CRYPTINI* 1 cup of HotCoffee. Dissolve 1 envelope of Knox Gelatin and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/3 cup of Iced Coffee, 1/3 cup of Vodka, and 1/3 cup of Kahlua. Stir well and wait until the liquid has cooled before pouring into jello shot cups.

53. *FRENCH TICKLER* 1 cup of boilingwater. Dissolve 1 package of Orange Jello (3 oz) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/4 cup of cold water, 1/4 cup of Cinnamon Schnappsand 1/2 cup of Vodka. Stir well and wait until the liquid has a chance to cool before pouring into jello shot cups.

54. *HARVEY WALLBANGER* 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 package of Orange Jello (3 oz) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/4 cup of cold water, 1/2 cup of Vodka and 1/4 cup ofGalliano. Stir well until completely combined and wait until the liquid has cooled before pouring into jello shot cups.

55. *JUICY FRUIT* 3/4 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 box of Pineapple Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/4 cup of cold water, 1/3 cup of Vodka, and 1/3 cup ofMelon Liqueur and 1/3 cup of Peach Schnapps. Stir well and cool

56. *JAGERMASTER* 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 box of Orange Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/2 cup of cold water, 1/4 cup of Jagermeister, and 1/4 cup of Amaretto, and a just a splash of Grenadine. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.

57. *JAGERMONSTER* 1 cup of boiling water . Dissolve 1 package of Orange Jello and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/4 cup of cold water , 1/2 cup of Jagermeister, and 1/4 cup of Grenadine. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.

58. *LETHAL INJECTION* 2 cups of boiling water. Dissolve 1 package of Orange Jello (3 oz) and 1 package ofPineapple Jello (3 oz) and stir at least 2 minutes until completely dissolved. Add 1 cup of cold water followed by 1/4 cup of Amaretto, 1/4 cup of Coconut Rum, 1/4 cup of Dark Rum and 1/4 cup of Spiced Rum. Stir well and wait until the liquid has cooled before pouring intojello shot cups.

59. *LONG ISLAND ICED TEA* and measure 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 2 packages of Lemon Jello (3 oz) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/2 cup of Cola and 1/2 cup of cold water. Now get ready to add the alcohol - 1/2 cup of Gin, 1/2 cup of LightRum, 1/2 cup of Vodka and 1/2 cup of Tequila. Stir until everything is well combined and let it cool before pouring into jello shot cups.

60. *NINJA TURTLE* 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 box of Orange Jello and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/2 cup of cold water, 1/4 cup of Gin, and 1/4 cup of Blue Curacao. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.

61. *PAIN KILLER* 3/4 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 box of Pineapple Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/4 cup of cold water, 1/3 cup of Dark Rum, 1/3 cup ofCoconut Rum and 1/3 cup of Orange Liqueur. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.

62. *PIXIE STIX* 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 box of Lemon Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/2 cup of cold water, 1/4 cup of Southern Comfort, and 1/4 cup of Blackberry Brandy. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.

63. *RED SILK PANTIES* 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 box of Cranberry Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/2 cup of cold water, 1/4 cup of Vodka, and 1/4 cup ofPeach Schnapps. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.

64. *KINKY MALIBU BARBIE* Boil 1 cup water, add peach jello, 1/2 cup Kinky Liquer, 1/2 cup Malibu Coconut Rum.

65. *KILLER KOOL AID* 1 1/2 cups of boiling water. Dissolve 2 boxes of Cranberry Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 3/4 cup of cold water, 1/2 cup of Vodka, 1/2 cup of Gin, 1/4 cup of Rum, 1/4 cup of Chambord and 1/4 cup of Triple Sec. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.

66. *BROKEN HEART* 1 cup of boiling water . Dissolve 1 package of of Orange Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/2 cup of cold water, 1/4 cup of Vodka, and 1/4 cup of Chambord. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.

67. *SCOOBY SNACKS* 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 box of Pineapple Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/2 cup of cold water, 1/4 cup of Melon Liqueur, and 1/4 cup of Coconut Rum . Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.

68. *TIJUANA TAXI* 2 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 2 packages ofLemon Jello (3 oz size) and stir at least 2 minutes until fully dissolved.Next, add 1 cup of cold water, 1/2 cup of Tequila, 1/4 cup of Blue Caracao and 1/4 cup of Tropical Fruit Schnapps. Stir until completely combined and give it a chance to cool before pouring into jello shot cups.

69. *RUMMY BEARS* 1 cup boiling water, add any random flavor jello and 1 cup berry vodka, 1 gummy bear in the center of each shot.

70. *WOOWOO* 2 cups boiling water, add 3 pkgs grape jello, 3 pkgs cranberry/raspberry jello, 3 pkgs strawberry jello, 3 cups vodka, 3 cups peach schnapps, 1 can grape juice concentrate and 1 can cran-raspberry juice concentrate (both undiluted!)


----------



## yellowskeeter

Nice! Gonna try some of those. Water here at Rockport is rough. But ready for LOR!


----------



## SSST

I saw the "Slice of Life" when I drove by headed to the Boiling Pot for lunch, come on man, that big b ole boat can handle those little waves.


----------



## boltmaster

Yep saw your rig parked out front Friday evening as the wife and I were out for a drive. Hope the wind is not blowing for the LOR liked it has been the last two weeks cause that will be one rough ride.....

Your boat looked pretty sharp too!


----------



## txteltech

chubri777 said:


> I found this on another site and thought LOR might be able to use some of it.
> 
> Jello shots
> 
> 1. *JAGER BOMB* boil 1 cup red bull (in place of water), add black cherry or orange jello, 1 cups jager.
> 
> 2. *MARGARITA* boil 1 cup water, add 3 oz pkg lime jello, 4 oz tequila, 4 oz sweet & sour margarita mix. sprinkle with salt just before firm.
> (substitue watermelon jello for lime for a melon margarita)
> 
> 3. *RUM & COKE boil 1 cups coke, mix in dark cherry jello add 1 cups light rum
> 
> 4. *MIMOSAS* this one varies from the normal method Since champagne isn't as strong as liquor, cut the water out of this one. boil one cup champagne, mix orange jello 2 min, add one more cup champagne and a splash of OJ.
> 
> 5. *SILK* Boil one cup champagne, mix in jello for 2 minutes, add one cup champagne and splash of lychee juice from the can.
> 
> 6. *ORANGE TIC TAC* Boil two cups red bull, mix jello two minutes, add two cups mandarin orange vodka
> 
> 7. *LEMON DROP* (boil 1 cup water, add lemon jello, citrus vodka, top with sugar sprinkles just before its fully set up)
> 
> 8. *GRAPE CRUSH* (boil 1 cups water, add grape jello, 1/2 cup plain vodka, 1/2 cup chambord)
> 
> 9. *HAWAIIAN* (boil 1 cup water, add pineapple or blueberry jello, 1 cup coconut rum)
> 
> 10. *GIN & TONIC* (boil 1 cup tonic water, add lime jello, 1 cup gin)
> 
> 11. *LEMON LIME* (boil 2 cups sprite, add lemon and lime jellos, 2 cups citrus vodka)
> 
> 12. *BLUEBERRY* (boil 1 cup water, add blueberry jello, 1 cup blueberry vodka)
> 
> 13. *FRUIT PUNCH* (boil 1 cups water, add mixed fruit jello, 1/2 cup blueberry vodka, 1/2 cup raspberry vodka)
> 
> 14. *WATERMELON* (boil 1 cup water, add watermelon jello,1 cup watermelon vodka)
> 
> 15. *BEER* (boil 1 cups water, add strawberry jello, add 1 cup any malt liquor)
> 
> 16. *CARIBBEAN* (boil 1 cup water, add strawberry-banana jello, Cruzan banana rum
> 
> 17. *CHERRY COLA* (boil 1 cup coke, add cherry jello, 1 cup cold cola, 1/2 cup amaretto, 1/2 cup spiced rum)
> 
> 18. *DREAMSICLE* (boil 1 1/3 cup water & 2/3 cup OJ, add orange jello, 1 cup vanilla vodka 1/2 cup raspberry or berry vodka, 1/2 cup KeKe Beach Key Lime Cream Liqueur)
> 
> 19. *LIME IN THE COCONUT* (boil 1 cup water, add watermelon jello, 1 cup Malibu Coconut Rum)
> 
> 20. *RED HOTS* (boil 2 cups water, add jello, 1/2 cup cold water, 2 cups Cinnamon Schnapps)
> 
> 21. **SEX ON THE BEACH** boil 1 cup cranberry juice, add 3 oz pkg orange jello, 3 oz peach schnapps, 5 oz vodka
> 
> 22. ***SOUR APPLE*** (in microwavable container, mix 1 small box sour apple jello, 1 pkg knox gelatin and 1 tbs sugar. Stir in 1 cup Mt. Dew and mix well. Microwave on high for 1 min. Stir until powder is dissolved. Mix 2 cups vodka & 3/4 cup Captain Morgan Coconut Rum. mix well and let sit 1 min. pour into cups and refrigerate.)
> 
> 23. *SQUIRM* (boil 2 1/4 cup water, add 3 small pkgs any flavor jello, 2 cups vodka, 3/4 cup ice cold water. add 1 gummy worm to each shot before firm.
> 
> 24. *CARIBOU LOU* (1/2 cup boiling water 1/2 cup pineapple juice boiled, add pineapple jello, 1/2 cup Malibu Rum, 1/2 cup Triplesec)
> 
> 25. *JOLLY RANCHER* (boil 1 cup water, add melon jello, 1/2 cup vodka, 1/2 cup apple pucker)
> 
> 26. *PURPLE PEOPLE EATER* (boil 1 cup water, add grape jello, 1/2 cup vodka, 1/2 cup watermelon pucker)
> 
> 27. *BAHAMA MAMA* (boil 1 cup water, add watermelon jello, 1/2 cup Malibu rum, 1/2 cup peach schnapps)
> 
> 28. *COSMOPOLITAN* (boil 1 cup water with a splash of lime juice, add cranberry jello, 1/2 cup vodka, 1/2 cup triple sec)
> 
> 29. *CHERRY BOMB* (boil 1 cup redbull, add cherry jello, 1 cup vodka and drop in one maraschino cherry, step up before firmed.)
> 
> 30. *BLUE FIRECRACKER* (boil 1 cup water, add berry blue jello, 1/2 cup vodka, 1/2 cup peach schnapps)
> 
> 31. *WHITE LIGHTNING* (boil 1 cup water, add pina colada jello, 1/2 cup vodka, 1/2 cup triple sec)
> 
> 32. *FUZZY NAVEL* (boil 1 cup water, add 3 oz orange jello, 2 oz vodka, 6 oz peach schnapps
> 
> 33. *RED HEADED SLUT* boil 1 cup water, add cranberry jello, 1/2 cup peach schnapps, 1/2 cup jager
> 
> 34. *MOJITO* (1 cup boiling water, 3 oz box lime jello, 6 oz white rum, 2 oz cold water. top with mint leaves chopped and crushed. (or substitue mint leaves with a splash of mint extract in the the boiling water.)
> 
> 35. *STRAWBERRY DAQUIRI* (boil 1 cup water, add 3 oz package wild strawberry jello, 6 oz white rum, 1 oz sweet & sour or margarita mix.
> 
> 36. *DEVILS KISS* 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 envelope of Knox Gelatin and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/4 cup of cold water, 1/2 cup of Goldschlager, and 1/4 cup of Bacardi-151. Stir well and wait until the liquid has cooled before pouring into jello shot cups. if you double up the Knox Gelatin in this one you can eliminate the cup serve these up as jigglers!!
> 
> 37. *ANKLE BREAKER* 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 envelope of Lime Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/2 cup of cold water, 1/4 cup of 151 Rum, and 1/4 cup of Cherry Brandy. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.
> 
> 38. *FIRECRACKER 2* 3/4 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 box of Orange Jello and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/4 cup of cold water, 1/3 cup of Sloe Gin , and 1/3 cup of Spiced Rum and 1/3 cup of 151 Rum. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cup
> 
> 39. **KOMANIWANALAYA** 2 cups of boiling water. Dissolve 1 box of Pineapple Jello and 1 box of Cranberry Jello (both 3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1 cup of cold water, 1/2 cup of Amaretto, and 1/2 cup of 151 Rum. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.
> 
> 40. *RAIN MAIN* 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 box of Orange Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/4 cup of cold water, 1/2 cup of Bacardi 151, and 1/4 cup of Melon Liqueur. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups
> 
> 41. *ADAM AND EVE* 3/4 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 box of Lemon Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/2 cup of cold water, 1/4 cup of Brandy, and 1/4 cup of Pomogranate Liqueur and 1/4 cup of Gin. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.
> 
> 42. *ALABAMA SLAMMER* 3/4 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 package of Lemon Jello (3 oz) and stir until everything is completely dissolved and then add 1/3 cup of coldwater. Next, add 1/3 cup of Amaretto, 1/4 cup of Southern Comfort, and 1/3 cup of Sloe Gin. Mix throuroughly until everything is well combined and the carefully pour into jello shot cups. Chill for 3 to 4 hours and serve.
> 
> 43. *ALL NIGHTER* 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 box of Cherry Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/2 cup of cold water and 1/2 cup of Watermelon Vodka. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.
> 
> 44. *APPLE PIE* 1 1/2 cups ofboiling water. Dissolve 2 boxes of Lemon Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1 cup of cold water, 1/2 cup of Light Rum, 1/2 cup of Sweet Vermouth, 1/4 cup of Apple Brandy and 1/4 cup ofGrenadine. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.
> 
> 45. *BANANA BOAT* 1 cup of water. Dissolve 1 box of Pineapple Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/2 cup of cold water, 1/4 cup of Coconut Rum , and 1/4 cup of Banana Liqueur. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.
> 
> 46. *BANANA SPLIT 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 box of Strawberry Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/4 cup of cold water, 1/4 cup of Vodka, and 1/4 cup ofBanana Liqueur and 1/4 cup of Creme de Cacao. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.
> 
> 47. *BAT OUT OF HELL* 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 package of Orange Jello (3 oz) and stir for at least 2 minutes until fully dissolved. Add 1/2 cup of Red Bull, 1/4 cup of Rumand 1/4 Blue Curacao. Stir until well combined and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.
> 
> 48. *BERMUDA TRIANGLE* 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 box of Orange Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/2 cup of cold water, 1/4 cup of Spiced Rum and 1/4 cup of Peach Schnapps. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot
> 
> 49. *BLACK CAT* 1 cup of boilingwater. Dissolve 1 package of Raspberry Jello (3 oz) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/4 cup of cold water, 1/2 cup of Black Vodka, and 1/4 cup of Chambord. Stir well and wait until the liquid is about room temperature before pouring into jello shot cups.
> 
> 50. *BLACK WIDOW* 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 package of Grape Jello (3 oz) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/4 cup of cold water, 3/4 cup of Blackberry Vodka and 1/8 teaspoon of Ginger Powder. Stir well and cool slightly before pouring into jello shot cups. For a schnazzy garnish, drop a singleblackberry in each cup before chilling
> 
> 51. *COUGH DROP* 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 3 oz package of Strawberry Jello and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/2 cup of cold water, 1/2 cup of Jagermeister. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.
> 
> 52. *CRYPTINI* 1 cup of HotCoffee. Dissolve 1 envelope of Knox Gelatin and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/3 cup of Iced Coffee, 1/3 cup of Vodka, and 1/3 cup of Kahlua. Stir well and wait until the liquid has cooled before pouring into jello shot cups.
> 
> 53. *FRENCH TICKLER* 1 cup of boilingwater. Dissolve 1 package of Orange Jello (3 oz) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/4 cup of cold water, 1/4 cup of Cinnamon Schnappsand 1/2 cup of Vodka. Stir well and wait until the liquid has a chance to cool before pouring into jello shot cups.
> 
> 54. *HARVEY WALLBANGER* 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 package of Orange Jello (3 oz) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/4 cup of cold water, 1/2 cup of Vodka and 1/4 cup ofGalliano. Stir well until completely combined and wait until the liquid has cooled before pouring into jello shot cups.
> 
> 55. *JUICY FRUIT* 3/4 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 box of Pineapple Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/4 cup of cold water, 1/3 cup of Vodka, and 1/3 cup ofMelon Liqueur and 1/3 cup of Peach Schnapps. Stir well and cool
> 
> 56. *JAGERMASTER* 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 box of Orange Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/2 cup of cold water, 1/4 cup of Jagermeister, and 1/4 cup of Amaretto, and a just a splash of Grenadine. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.
> 
> 57. *JAGERMONSTER* 1 cup of boiling water . Dissolve 1 package of Orange Jello and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/4 cup of cold water , 1/2 cup of Jagermeister, and 1/4 cup of Grenadine. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.
> 
> 58. *LETHAL INJECTION* 2 cups of boiling water. Dissolve 1 package of Orange Jello (3 oz) and 1 package ofPineapple Jello (3 oz) and stir at least 2 minutes until completely dissolved. Add 1 cup of cold water followed by 1/4 cup of Amaretto, 1/4 cup of Coconut Rum, 1/4 cup of Dark Rum and 1/4 cup of Spiced Rum. Stir well and wait until the liquid has cooled before pouring intojello shot cups.
> 
> 59. *LONG ISLAND ICED TEA* and measure 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 2 packages of Lemon Jello (3 oz) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/2 cup of Cola and 1/2 cup of cold water. Now get ready to add the alcohol - 1/2 cup of Gin, 1/2 cup of LightRum, 1/2 cup of Vodka and 1/2 cup of Tequila. Stir until everything is well combined and let it cool before pouring into jello shot cups.
> 
> 60. *NINJA TURTLE* 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 box of Orange Jello and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/2 cup of cold water, 1/4 cup of Gin, and 1/4 cup of Blue Curacao. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.
> 
> 61. *PAIN KILLER* 3/4 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 box of Pineapple Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/4 cup of cold water, 1/3 cup of Dark Rum, 1/3 cup ofCoconut Rum and 1/3 cup of Orange Liqueur. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.
> 
> 62. *PIXIE STIX* 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 box of Lemon Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/2 cup of cold water, 1/4 cup of Southern Comfort, and 1/4 cup of Blackberry Brandy. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.
> 
> 63. *RED SILK PANTIES* 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 box of Cranberry Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/2 cup of cold water, 1/4 cup of Vodka, and 1/4 cup ofPeach Schnapps. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.
> 
> 64. *KINKY MALIBU BARBIE* Boil 1 cup water, add peach jello, 1/2 cup Kinky Liquer, 1/2 cup Malibu Coconut Rum.
> 
> 65. *KILLER KOOL AID* 1 1/2 cups of boiling water. Dissolve 2 boxes of Cranberry Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 3/4 cup of cold water, 1/2 cup of Vodka, 1/2 cup of Gin, 1/4 cup of Rum, 1/4 cup of Chambord and 1/4 cup of Triple Sec. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.
> 
> 66. *BROKEN HEART* 1 cup of boiling water . Dissolve 1 package of of Orange Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/2 cup of cold water, 1/4 cup of Vodka, and 1/4 cup of Chambord. Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.
> 
> 67. *SCOOBY SNACKS* 1 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 1 box of Pineapple Jello (3 oz size) and stir until fully dissolved. Add 1/2 cup of cold water, 1/4 cup of Melon Liqueur, and 1/4 cup of Coconut Rum . Stir well and cool before pouring into jello shot cups.
> 
> 68. *TIJUANA TAXI* 2 cup of boiling water. Dissolve 2 packages ofLemon Jello (3 oz size) and stir at least 2 minutes until fully dissolved.Next, add 1 cup of cold water, 1/2 cup of Tequila, 1/4 cup of Blue Caracao and 1/4 cup of Tropical Fruit Schnapps. Stir until completely combined and give it a chance to cool before pouring into jello shot cups.
> 
> 69. *RUMMY BEARS* 1 cup boiling water, add any random flavor jello and 1 cup berry vodka, 1 gummy bear in the center of each shot.
> 
> 70. *WOOWOO* 2 cups boiling water, add 3 pkgs grape jello, 3 pkgs cranberry/raspberry jello, 3 pkgs strawberry jello, 3 cups vodka, 3 cups peach schnapps, 1 can grape juice concentrate and 1 can cran-raspberry juice concentrate (both undiluted!)


That's one heck of a list!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2slick

txteltech said:


> That's one heck of a list!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, longest list of possible ways to acquire a headache I've seen in awhile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReelWork

It should be officially stated - *We don't drink on LOR! *


----------



## Sabine Outlaw

Does anyone have the GPS coordinates for Freeport Marina? I want to put it in my Garmin and plot a course to there from my house to see just how long the first leg of my trip is going to be from Bridge City.


----------



## ReelWork

From the Freeport Marina website.

http://www.myfreeportmarina.com/freeport-marina-rates.html


----------



## Sabine Outlaw

Thanks Chris. I plotted it out and looks to be about 160 miles, one tank of fuel and about 6 cases of beer should do the trick.


----------



## ctcrop

Sabine Outlaw said:


> Thanks Chris. I plotted it out and looks to be about 160 miles, one tank of fuel and about 6 cases of beer should do the trick.


Sabine, is that 160mi from BC to Freeport? That's going to be a very long day on the way back!


----------



## txteltech

Sabine Outlaw said:


> Thanks Chris. I plotted it out and looks to be about 160 miles, one tank of fuel and about 6 cases of beer should do the trick.


160 miles from bc to Freeport Wednesday 
112 miles from Freeport to rockport thurs
30 miles fishing on Friday 
20 miles to and from port a Saturday 
112 miles rockport to Freeport Sunday 
160 miles Freeport to bridge city Monday 
Give or take 594 miles by boat in 6 days, your a trooper. Green to yah bro!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctcrop

txteltech said:


> 160 miles from bc to Freeport Wednesday
> 112 miles from Freeport to rockport thurs
> 30 miles fishing on Friday
> 20 miles to and from port a Saturday
> 112 miles rockport to Freeport Sunday
> 160 miles Freeport to bridge city Monday
> Give or take 594 miles by boat in 6 days, your a trooper. Green to yah bro!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sabine Outlaw, if you don't already know and/or use the term "boatass", you will surely become intimate with the term before LOR is over!! If I didn't have kiddos making the trip this year, I would most likely make the whole trip with you. I'm with txteltech, green to ya brother!!


----------



## 2slick

This was the parking lot scene at the Lighthouse last Friday. All new sofa beds and recliners in the suites. I was pulling security detail to be sure none of the furniture showed up on shrimp boat decks.

New mattresses should be here by LOR time. I'm thinking that will be a good thing for Sabine Outlaw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabine Outlaw

I may just need one of those. I'm still young enough to hopefully not be too bad though. I may end up with my girlfriend leaving me after this trip though. We will be staying in Galveston that Sunday night on the way back, I know better than to try to make the entire trip back in one day. A few trays of those jello shots will definitely help us sleep a little better.


----------



## yellowskeeter

April's room will be happy!!


----------



## txteltech

yellowskeeter said:


> April's room will be happy!!


If momma is happy, Kenny is happy!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheExtreme

:fireworks It is with great enthusiasm and jubilation that I proudly announce that "The Extreme" and "The War Department" are in for the trip. Reservations made at hotel. :fireworks


----------



## txteltech

Awesome 
Welcome back Scott and the war department for another year!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Glad you guys could make it again this year.


----------



## TheExtreme

Yea, glad that we will be able to. I've been traveling a lot and still have to be in the air quite a bit, but I can put work off for a few days.


----------



## ReelWork

Kickarse!


----------



## Reconspacediver

whats the official unofficial boat count?


----------



## yellowskeeter

I think about 20-23


----------



## yellowskeeter

My LOR ride!


----------



## TheExtreme

yellowskeeter said:


> My LOR ride!


Get Sean one. He shouldn't run aground in that.


----------



## capfab

TheExtreme said:


> Get Sean one. He shouldn't run aground in that.


Ouch.....

It would if I put my Yeti's on it.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Not ouch, but couch


----------



## george.maness86

I will definitely be on the trip. I have been out working this time for 4 months by the time I get home in July. I was told if I could do this since they had so much going to to make it tough to get relief they would make sure I was off in July for my buddies wedding that I am the best man in and the boat trip in august. By the way it is Trey, the guy that went with me last year getting married. U til then just enjoying a nice padron hanging out at the rig.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowskeeter

29 rooms booked, 10 left on our slot.


----------



## capfab

yellowskeeter said:


> 29 rooms booked, 10 left on our slot.


Man, the Lighthouse Inn is really good to us!! Awesome of them to block rooms.


----------



## txteltech

My LOR ride I need to get a fuel sponsorship!!!!!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Well you guys are in trouble now. Finally got my videos from Tobin at troutsupport.com headed my way so Friday's fishing tourney I will be prepared!!


----------



## ctcrop

I'm just gonna pot-lick. I hope those vids pay off for us! Lol


----------



## texas trout killer

ctcrop said:


> I'm just gonna pot-lick. I hope those vids pay off for us! Lol


x2 :cheers:


----------



## Sabine Outlaw

I'm not even going to know how to act when I can actually see more than 2" below the surface, put me in that potlicker category as well.


----------



## txteltech

Capfabs countdown clock 
http://www.timeanddate.com/countdow...month=8&day=7&hour=7&min=0&sec=0&msg=LOR 2014

Time until Thursday, August 7, 2014 at 7:00:00 AM (Freeport time)
47
DAYS
12
HOURS
34
MINUTES
2
SECONDS


----------



## george.maness86

txteltech said:


> Capfabs countdown clock
> http://www.timeanddate.com/countdow...month=8&day=7&hour=7&min=0&sec=0&msg=LOR 2014
> 
> Time until Thursday, August 7, 2014 at 7:00:00 AM (Freeport time)
> 47
> DAYS
> 12
> HOURS
> 34
> MINUTES
> 2
> SECONDS


I'm definitely ready!!!!


----------



## george.maness86

Again this year if you need the route let me know as I have it completely figured out now. I have it plotted in Navionics then convert to whatever brand you have in GPS Babel. If you want it just let me know with an email address and your brand of GPS so I know the format to convert to so I can email it to you. If you would like the KML or KMZ file where you can open it in the google maps program I can send this as well if you want it to see the satellite view to scout for possible fishing spots and/or reefs.


----------



## KelsLanae

If FunBunchFishing can get off work, I will be sure to bring some of these bad boys along for the hangovers. Headaches will be gone in a matter of minutes!


----------



## adpostel

We confirmed with our "Ride Along Couple" this weekend, and they are still in.... Looking forward to having a great time..... The Postel's are DEFINITELY IN!!


----------



## george.maness86

So what are the reg's going to be for the tournament on Friday? Been doing a little google earth and topographical research to scout some potential but wont know until I get there. Are there boundaries or just be back by a certain time? Is it for inshore only or will offshore be included? I wasnt able to go last year because I had too much fun on the way down but I promise this year I will be going fishing Friday. If anyone wants to tag along I think Trey is going with me as well again and we can help with showing some of the ropes offshore. We also have plenty of lures for it and will be bringing plenty of offshore rods as well if anyone wants to try but doesn't have the tackle, just hit us up and you can tag along. What did you guys do last year in Port A? I plan on going there as well as I missed that also. My wife and kids will be driving down to meet us so we will be participating in as much as possible. They are driving because we have a new one born in February and one that will be 3 in December. The older one might ride with me just have to see how he does this time home as he does love to ride on the boat.


----------



## george.maness86

Just a friendly reminder to remember to renew your CCA membership and enter the STAR tournament just in case you catch that tagged red.


----------



## george.maness86

A good friend got my Turbo OS1 vented 4 blade to take to Baughmans when he goes tomorrow to tweak it a little. Im excited to go try it out when I get home!! I didnt have a problem last year but I will have an extra 16x21 power tech 3 blade that came on the zuke when I bought it so if anyone has any prop issues on a zuke 200-250 on the trip I will have my factory one as a spare.


----------



## george.maness86

Not sure if it has been brought up or not yet but are we ordering t-shirts again this year? I would like to get a few this year for myself. Got one last year but it wasnt in in time.


----------



## yellowskeeter

George
We will have the fishing contest rules set up next well but I don't expect to have anything more than what the categories are. No boundaries , etc. 

On the shirts, get with blueberry.


----------



## george.maness86

yellowskeeter said:


> George
> We will have the fishing contest rules set up next well but I don't expect to have anything more than what the categories are. No boundaries , etc.
> 
> On the shirts, get with blueberry.


Thanks. Maybe we will just stay inshore for the tournament then and go offshore on the free day and end up in port a that evening.


----------



## txteltech

george.maness86 said:


> So what are the reg's going to be for the tournament on Friday? Been doing a little google earth and topographical research to scout some potential but wont know until I get there. Are there boundaries or just be back by a certain time? Is it for inshore only or will offshore be included? I wasnt able to go last year because I had too much fun on the way down but I promise this year I will be going fishing Friday. If anyone wants to tag along I think Trey is going with me as well again and we can help with showing some of the ropes offshore. We also have plenty of lures for it and will be bringing plenty of offshore rods as well if anyone wants to try but doesn't have the tackle, just hit us up and you can tag along. What did you guys do last year in Port A? I plan on going there as well as I missed that also. My wife and kids will be driving down to meet us so we will be participating in as much as possible. They are driving because we have a new one born in February and one that will be 3 in December. The older one might ride with me just have to see how he does this time home as he does love to ride on the boat.


I will tag along to do some offshore fishing for sure and will need some tackle, I don't get many chances to catch offshore species of fish and want to take advantage of being in port Aransas. Pm me and we can work out details, I hope to catch my first ling, heard their great eating!!!!!!!


----------



## george.maness86

txteltech said:


> I will tag along to do some offshore fishing for sure and will need some tackle, I don't get many chances to catch offshore species of fish and want to take advantage of being in port Aransas. Pm me and we can work out details, I hope to catch my first ling, heard their great eating!!!!!!!


No problem. This year we will for sure go out. I will bring extra tackle and rods for you as well.


----------



## ctcrop

Brad you have really missed out if you haven't had Ling. Ling may just be my favorite saltwater fish period! I'm interested in fishing anywhere Friday. Saturday, it's all about the family for me & I know for sure the wife wants on the boat that day. I'm hoping we have someone to follow to Port A. again. We had a dang good time last year and had a dang good laugh at Blueberry & T-man going mudding! Not to mention watching Capfab show those 2 he could park right next to them & still get out!


----------



## 2400tman

ctcrop said:


> Brad you have really missed out if you haven't had Ling. Ling may just be my favorite saltwater fish period! I'm interested in fishing anywhere Friday. Saturday, it's all about the family for me & I know for sure the wife wants on the boat that day. I'm hoping we have someone to follow to Port A. again. We had a dang good time last year and had a dang good laugh at Blueberry & T-man going mudding! Not to mention watching Capfab show those 2 he could park right next to them & still get out!


^^^^^^^^^^Priceless^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## george.maness86

ctcrop said:


> Brad you have really missed out if you haven't had Ling. Ling may just be my favorite saltwater fish period! I'm interested in fishing anywhere Friday. Saturday, it's all about the family for me & I know for sure the wife wants on the boat that day. I'm hoping we have someone to follow to Port A. again. We had a dang good time last year and had a dang good laugh at Blueberry & T-man going mudding! Not to mention watching Capfab show those 2 he could park right next to them & still get out!


You do have a good point as my wife and two boys will be driving down to meet us there. Friday will be fishing and Saturday family. We will go offshore Friday instead of Saturday and work out the details of inshore later once we know weigh in time and all which I'm sure will be announced or at least finalized once we get there or right before.


----------



## ReelWork

2400tman said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^Priceless^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


The radio chatter was even better! :rotfl:

I'm always game for offshore however summer tends be real difficult to get favorable conditions. As usual, will wait to the last minute to decide what tackle will go on the boat.


----------



## BLUEBERRY

The radio chatter was good. Lol


----------



## 2slick

Here's hoping we get a break from the wind when you guys come down. Wind has been terrible this spring/summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texas trout killer

SlickWillie said:


> Here's hoping we get a break from the wind when you guys come down. Wind has been terrible this spring/summer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can second that. I visited the Light House Inn this weekend and the best part of the trip was the sitting at breakfast looking out at the chocolate brown water and trying to figure out where to fish.


----------



## 2slick

texas trout killer said:


> I can second that. I visited the Light House Inn this weekend and the best part of the trip was the sitting at breakfast looking out at the chocolate brown water and trying to figure out where to fish.


Fished over on the St Jose island shore a week or so ago. Headed back across Aransas Bay around 4PM.......like to have beat us to death! We had just a couple days of calm back several weeks ago. Of course, I wasn't able to fish then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheExtreme

Even if it's too rough to fish much, the trip down and relaxing and visiting with friends in the hotel is plenty good. It's all about relaxing.


----------



## txteltech

TheExtreme said:


> Even if it's too rough to fish much, the trip down and relaxing and visiting with friends in the hotel is plenty good. It's all about relaxing.


Yep the trip itself is a vacation and relaxing, plus hanging with the super cool friends I've made is icing on the cake! It's so close!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daryl1979

Do you have to do the whole trip to join in on the fun. I have a 6 month ld so the whole trip is out for me. But I can meet up fir or sat for sure.


----------



## george.maness86

Come on down the more the merrier. We had a couple last year that met us there. I also have a 4 month old and a 2.5 year old that my wife is driving down to meet us there and I am running the boat down with a buddy.


----------



## TheExtreme

Come on, Daryl.


----------



## txteltech

30 days now!!!!


----------



## chaco

What does "LOR" stand for?
thanks


----------



## cgd

Laps Of Reason


----------



## txteltech

chaco said:


> What does "LOR" stand for?
> thanks


Lapse of Reason

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capfab

Alright alright alright!!! 30 days out. Need to start taking care of some details. I need a head count of boats wanting to stay at the Freeport Municipal Marina Wednesday night or Thursday morning. Last year, Timora and the gang took incredible care of us. I dropped my boat in the water the night before, pulled in my reserved slip, locked up my trailer and had an easy next morning of Bloody Mary's instead of launching. Tman and Blueberry did as well. Highly recommended.

I hope your reservation at the Lighthouse Inn is made.

We will have boat security again for Rockport. DPS trooper last year was top notch and a heck of a guy. No missing Yetis!

We should be catering BBQ again this year, so we need an actual mouth count, not just boats or rooms.

Rumor has it Blueberry has a few shirts left from last year in XL. They are BA, and many of us will be wearing them this year. PM blueberry for details.

If you are wanting a day at the beach, let's get a cart count and plan ahead. I'll arrange.

Don't forget, we are on the water 10 hours each way, but no reason everyone has to carry everything. Let's gang up on first aid, spare battery, tools, etc... 

Two stokers, oil will be burned. Tman and TelTech can help with burn rate.

Look forward to another great trip! I have made great friends and plan on making new ones!!

Pm me, Reelwork, Yellowskeeter, Blueberry or Tman with any questions!!


----------



## cgd

I plan on dropping my boat the night before. There's 4 in my boat. 2 adults and 2 kids.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Thanks Capfab!
Taking it a little further on the above message, here are the plans:

1) Dinner Thursday night will be catered by the Lighthouse inn and the charge will be placed on the room. Rest of the time you are on your own, but the food there can't really be beat. 


2) Security will be charged at $20 per night per room and the officer will be at the docks from the evening to the morning looking after the boats. If you are a passenger on a boat and not the owner, you will still get the fee charged as we all have to pay and spread it even to have an actual officer at the pier. 

3)Capfab will post the Freeport details tomorrow as well.


----------



## ReelWork

I know we have talked but I will be dropping in Wednesday in case Timora is monitoring. Plan is to be there NLT 6 PM. 

And will say this, Lighthouse Inn makes what is possibly the BEST Sirloin I have ever had. Good and sirloin don't usually go hand and with me since I am a filet and ribeye kind of guy but I was impressed!


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Dropping it in the night before was nice, and I will be doing it again this year. Yes I do have some shirts from last year, but only in XL.


----------



## adpostel

Where did everyone stay on Thursday night after dropping and slipping boats? Postel's are planning to do the same thing... I have a lot of Blue Dr. Peppers to catch up on this year....


----------



## BLUEBERRY

We stayed at the la Quinta in clute and we are doing the same this year.


----------



## Reconspacediver

*Lor 3*

We will have

7 adults and 1 kid with us

3 rooms 1 boat


----------



## george.maness86

No head count yet but if someone needs one I can disconnect one of the trolling , motor batteries and I am bringing my jumper cables. I also always have a first aid kit on my boat. I will also have a harness and heavy duty line for towing if needed.


----------



## Sabine Outlaw

Myself and my girlfriend will be coming in late afternoon on Wed and staying at LaQunita. I will be needing a slip at the Marina that night. Planning on leaving the house around 10am, stop at Stingaree for lunch, then on to Freeport. I'm guessing we should be pulling in between 4-6pm? Anyone know if Stingaree still sells fuel? If so I will just top off the tank there instead of loading a few fuel cans.


----------



## txteltech

Sabine Outlaw said:


> Myself and my girlfriend will be coming in late afternoon on Wed and staying at LaQunita. I will be needing a slip at the Marina that night. Planning on leaving the house around 10am, stop at Stingaree for lunch, then on to Freeport. I'm guessing we should be pulling in between 4-6pm? Anyone know if Stingaree still sells fuel? If so I will just top off the tank there instead of loading a few fuel cans.


Yes Stingaree sells fuel, I was there last week and pumps are on the water.


----------



## capfab

Got 7 slips so far. Will post details tomorrow.

Sabine and Captain Adpostel added.


----------



## cgd

capfab said:


> Got 7 slips so far. Will post details tomorrow.
> 
> Sabine and Captain Adpostel added.


If I'm not on the list I'll need a slip as well. Thanks for all that y'all do for setting this trip up for everyone.


----------



## capfab

You are cgd.


----------



## cgd

Thanks for the conformation.


----------



## yellowskeeter

We are at 29 rooms booked.


----------



## capfab

Just got word we are having fajitas upon arrival. Please post If eating. I have a spreadsheet going.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Yellowskeeter for 2


----------



## cgd

We'll be eating. 2 adults and 2 children.


----------



## ReelWork

4 adults and 3 children... (My Sister and her boyfriend - probably won't post here so added them to my total).


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Blueberry for 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capfab

Thx guys. Y'all get to eat!


----------



## ReelWork

capfab said:


> Thx guys. Y'all get to eat!


Could always resort to the liquid diet... :brew::brew:LOL


----------



## ctcrop

Put me down for 6 adults & 3 children. That # is subject to change, but that is where we will start


----------



## ctcrop

Shawn I need a slip and possibly 2


----------



## adpostel

Postel's head count....

4 adults going...

Need slip at marina (capfab has me added, I believe) capfab, let me know if/who I need to pay for slip and parking....

I'll book my room at La Quinta today for Wednesday night....

We will all enjoy fajitas upon arrival.... Just to clarify, that is fajitas at Lighthouse Inn, correct?

EDIT**** La Quinta room booked in Clute, TX.....


----------



## Sabine Outlaw

Put me in for 2 on the fajitas, and keep those margaritas coming too...


----------



## BLUEBERRY

adpostel said:


> Postel's head count....
> 
> 4 adults going...
> 
> Need slip at marina (capfab has me added, I believe) capfab, let me know if/who I need to pay for slip and parking....
> 
> I'll book my room at La Quinta today for Wednesday night....
> 
> We will all enjoy fajitas upon arrival.... Just to clarify, that is fajitas at Lighthouse Inn, correct?
> 
> EDIT**** La Quinta room booked in Clute, TX.....


Yes fajitas at the lighthouse.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## george.maness86

As of now it will be 2 adults and one 2.5 yr old and a 5 month old at that time. Should be more but I'm having problems getting people that can get off to go with me. My wife will be driving down with the 2 yung'uns and meeting us in Rockport. We will be partaking in the fajitas as well. Also are the slip and security that same as last [email protected] $40/night for both?


----------



## txteltech

There will be 3 on the Kenner this year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## george.maness86

I'm not giving up yet I have a few more people to ask. I'll try to find,out asap and post up.


----------



## bbourgeois

capfab said:


> Alright alright alright!!! 30 days out. Need to start taking care of some details. I need a head count of boats wanting to stay at the Freeport Municipal Marina Wednesday night or Thursday morning. Last year, Timora and the gang took incredible care of us. I dropped my boat in the water the night before, pulled in my reserved slip, locked up my trailer and had an easy next morning of Bloody Mary's instead of launching. Tman and Blueberry did as well. Highly recommended.
> 
> I hope your reservation at the Lighthouse Inn is made.
> 
> We will have boat security again for Rockport. DPS trooper last year was top notch and a heck of a guy. No missing Yetis!
> 
> We should be catering BBQ again this year, so we need an actual mouth count, not just boats or rooms.
> 
> Rumor has it Blueberry has a few shirts left from last year in XL. They are BA, and many of us will be wearing them this year. PM blueberry for details.
> 
> If you are wanting a day at the beach, let's get a cart count and plan ahead. I'll arrange.
> 
> Don't forget, we are on the water 10 hours each way, but no reason everyone has to carry everything. Let's gang up on first aid, spare battery, tools, etc...
> 
> Two stokers, oil will be burned. Tman and TelTech can help with burn rate.
> 
> Look forward to another great trip! I have made great friends and plan on making new ones!!
> 
> Pm me, Reelwork, Yellowskeeter, Blueberry or Tman with any questions!!


You can count me in for 2 eating BBQ. Will not need hotel at Freeport as I will launch on Thursday morning. I will taking my SilverWave 200 pontoon boat but have a 90 HP Yamaha that pushes it about 35 MPH. Hope that is fast enough to keep up. Ben Bourgeois 281-799-2359


----------



## capfab

bbourgeois said:


> You can count me in for 2 eating BBQ. Will not need hotel at Freeport as I will launch on Thursday morning. I will taking my SilverWave 200 pontoon boat but have a 90 HP Yamaha that pushes it about 35 MPH. Hope that is fast enough to keep up. Ben Bourgeois 281-799-2359


Got you down Ben. Welcome!!!


----------



## 2400tman

Put me down for 4 possibly 5 dinners.
Also 1 night at Freeport Marina.
1 boat


----------



## 2slick

The Cart Store out in Estes. Just in case someone wants to rent a cart. Not sure what rates are now. I think there may be another rental place in Fulton, but IIRC they are electric. I'll check it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgd

Capfab put me down for a cart or if I need to book my own let me know


----------



## capfab

2400tman said:


> Put me down for 4 possibly 5 dinners.
> Also 1 night at Freeport Marina.
> 1 boat


Heck Tman, you were #2 on my list, right after Lynda!
Have you down for 5 mouths for dinner.


----------



## capfab

Ok, to be clear, last year we wanted to rent carts in Port A. Eat a great Lighthouse breakfast, fish a little and head to Port A for lunch. Then, get some carts with stereos for 3-4 hours, load up a yeti and cruise the beaches. All carts were rented. Im going to be in Port A a couple weeks before and will try to arrange to reserve the carts.

If we want Rockport carts (Cool I think!!) we can do that now and just return to Rockport after lunch for the beach.

Which beach?

I'm going to let Lynda cast my vote. Ill ask her tonight.


----------



## TheExtreme

Got your text, Capfab. In Canada right now, so cell is kinda iffy. 2 for dinner. I'll take a slip for Wed. night and we'll take a cart with the rest of yall.


----------



## 2slick

If I was cartin', it would be in Port A. I just posted thinking everybody might not do the Port A thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capfab

TheExtreme said:


> Got your text, Capfab. In Canada right now, so cell is kinda iffy. 2 for dinner. I'll take a slip for Wed. night and we'll take a cart with the rest of yall.


Got it covered Scott. Safe travels brotha.


----------



## george.maness86

We will want a cart as well with everyone else will we need to do this ourselves or do you need a deposit from us to reserve when you go or what.


----------



## capfab

george.maness86 said:


> We will want a cart as well with everyone else will we need to do this ourselves or do you need a deposit from us to reserve when you go or what.


Unsure yet George. I'm checking on it. Gotcha down for a cart.


----------



## capfab

SlickWillie said:


> If I was cartin', it would be in Port A. I just posted thinking everybody might not do the Port A thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heck, I'll get you and Judy a cart Will!!

Are carts legal in the streets in Fulton?


----------



## Sabine Outlaw

Cart in Port A sounds like a winner to me


----------



## 2slick

capfab said:


> Heck, I'll get you and Judy a cart Will!!
> 
> Are carts legal in the streets in Fulton?


Yes, Fulton is very cart friendly. I don't believe they require any type of city registration. Rockport requires a sticker. You can get pretty much anywhere in either town by meandering thru the residential streets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowskeeter

We are at about 70 for dinner Thursday, and thanks again to Mrs. SlickWillie and her team at The Lighthouse Inn for getting things arranged for us.


----------



## BLUEBERRY

That's a lot of people...


----------



## 2400tman

Holy smokes! 70!!!! Danggggggg.!

We need a cart as well!


----------



## ctcrop

Capfab, can you post up a list (by name/screen name) on slips, dinners & carts? Might be a headache, I know. But that way everyone can check/double check their numbers on people for dinner, their slips, & cart/carts they are wanting to rent.


----------



## 2slick

That's a bunch of fajitas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## george.maness86

We will have trey going again with his wife. Our count is now 4 adults and my 2.5 yr old and 5 month old. Everyone's eating


----------



## Cypress jaws

I am glad Shawn and Kenny are the "parents" on this trip. Nice not have to worry about things for a change and go with the flow. Thank you guys for keeping us straight and in some type of order. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone again... Sorry we will miss the boat ride part this year.


----------



## txteltech

Don't forget the bro code 

Quote:
Originally Posted by yellowskeeter 
Forgot the most important rule of the trip :

Bro code #678349

Don't ask any dude on a boat that has his wife besides him things like:

"Wow, is that a new_______ on your boat!"

"How much did that ________ cost ?"

" I saw you posted on 2 cool about that new ________, how do you like it?"


Wait until its 1 on 1, or all dudes, or out of the bionic hearing range form the girls!!


----------



## capfab

*THIS*



txteltech said:


> Don't forget the bro code
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by yellowskeeter
> Forgot the most important rule of the trip :
> 
> Bro code #678349
> 
> Don't ask any dude on a boat that has his wife besides him things like:
> 
> "Wow, is that a new_______ on your boat!"
> 
> "How much did that ________ cost ?"
> 
> " I saw you posted on 2 cool about that new ________, how do you like it?"
> 
> Wait until its 1 on 1, or all dudes, or out of the bionic hearing range form the girls!!


Yes!! Good man TxTelTech for re-posting! This is a very important rule.


----------



## capfab

I have not heard back from Timora yet. When I do, I will post the info for slips.


----------



## adpostel

The Postel's DEFINITELY want a cart in Port A... That was very fun...


----------



## BLUEBERRY

We will also do a cart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctcrop

I need to add that I need one 6 seater & 1 -4 seater cart = 2 carts


----------



## txteltech

Yeah make mine a 6 seater with a stereo also !!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reconspacediver

*Cart*



txteltech said:


> Yeah make mine a 6 seater with a stereo also !!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whats the going rate for the carts?


----------



## ReelWork

Cart here as well - for 6...


----------



## capfab

Update:

So far I have 9 slips for Wednesday night. I have talked to Timora and its $1.50/ft of boat per night. Lets just say around $ 40.00.

Trailer parking for the entire trip is just $ 10.00. Thanks Timora!!

We have to many trailers to lock up inside this year, so Timora has arranged a lot for us at the facility. There will be police patrols and I doubt they have many problems there anyway. I am going to bring my standard hitch lock.

Protocol is to just arrive at the marina after launching and pay Timora. (Ramp is about 1/2 mile away). Someone will be there to help you at your slip. Someone will need to drive your vehicle to the marina as well, or we can ferry you back after you tie your boat up.

Slips so far: Capfab, Tman, Reelwork, Blueberry, Sabine Outlaw, Captain Postel, CTCrop, CGD and The Extreme.

Again, I recommend this option; we are there to relax after all. Take care of your boat, drop your trailer, take your vehicle to the hotel and come to the pool.


----------



## Sabine Outlaw

About what time will everyone be getting into Freeport?


----------



## capfab

We will be there around 3:00.


----------



## ReelWork

We should roll in around 3-4 as well.


----------



## Reconspacediver

would like to get some golf carts 2 if possible. 4 place each min


What is the rental rate?


BUddy just told me to add a cart for them so make that 3 total


----------



## ctcrop

What's the latest time we can dock at Freeport Wednesday? Not saying we will be late, but just in case something comes up?


----------



## Freeport Marina

I'll task you guys with putting together a spreadsheet of everyone's wants and needs (this would include contact info, trailer information, whether you need a slip, estimated ETA, etc) and .....

I will make it happen.

So, to answer your question.... when would you like to arrive?

I'll post up this years procedures in a day or so when the City signs off on my plan


----------



## Freeport Marina

P.S. Could you mail me a flag? I'll pay in cash when you get here.


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Three weeks away. Getting closer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creoletexan

Hey y'all! My name is Ian and I'm a nube on here. I've been following this thread and have been itching to participate. My fiance had back surgery and we have been waiting for her doc to clear her. Now she's good to go. I just booked our room. BTW ONLY 1 ROOM LEFT. We're in Houston so we'll be driving down Thursday morning. Look for a bald head Creole on a steel blue Sea Hunt Ultra. I can't wait to meet y'all.

Ian


----------



## yellowskeeter

Ian
Good to have you join!


----------



## capfab

Welcome Ian! Y'all will meet some great people!


----------



## TheExtreme

Welcome aboard, Ian,

What is the latest boat count?


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Welcome Ian 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capfab

TheExtreme said:


> Welcome aboard, Ian,
> 
> What is the latest boat count?


I'll check my computer Scott. I believe 18 now with Ian.


----------



## yellowskeeter

I think it's over 20. There are 30 rooms booked.


----------



## ReelWork

My sister and her boyfriend had some things come up so they are out and won't be going.


----------



## Reconspacediver

any updates on the cart rentals


----------



## Luckysam

*I'm out too*

Gent's, I'm sorry to say I'm going to miss this trip as well. I will still be on a project I'm managing. It also does not look like my boat will be ready in time.

On a positive note. There will be another room open up at the Lighthouse Inn if someone should need it.

Thanks and I'll keep watching this thread. Be safe and have a great time.


----------



## ctcrop

Welcome aboard Ian! Getting closer peeps!!!!


----------



## 2slick

There are more rooms available. As rooms are reserved, more are added to the LOR block. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txteltech

txteltech said:


> I just purchased my LOR and 2cool flags, Keith got them last year, therefore; I need my own this year cause Outlaw is using them on his boat.
> 
> If you didn't get a flag or are new to the trip here is the link to the LOR flag
> 
> https://www.gardnerandmartin.com/sto...g#.UjKOu94o6Uk


In case anyone needs a flag here is the link 
There in Houston and are in stock the LOR and 2cool flag, only takes 2-3 days for shipping!!!!

https://www.gardnerandmartin.com/sto...g#.UjKOu94o6Uk


----------



## sylvan

It seems the wife wants a boat trip to shake out the cobwebs. Is this party open to anyone? 
I don't know if we could do the whole trip but Freeport is not far from us.
We don't need a hotel but a slip with shore power would be nice.
Is there room for a home made Lobster boat and a couple of old folks Wednesday ?


----------



## yellowskeeter

Sylvan
You should be good but I would contact Timora at Freeport marina to make sure she can get you set up.


----------



## txteltech

sylvan said:


> It seems the wife wants a boat trip to shake out the cobwebs. Is this party open to anyone?
> I don't know if we could do the whole trip but Freeport is not far from us.
> We don't need a hotel but a slip with shore power would be nice.
> Is there room for a home made Lobster boat and a couple of old folks Wednesday ?


Sylvan we'd love to have you join us, I've watch your boat build thread, great job.


----------



## sylvan

thank you
We are looking for reasons to put more hours on it before long offshore trips. I will try to make arrangements at work.
If I understand, Wednesday and Wed night at Freeport- leaving Thursday morning around 9 southbound.... correct?


----------



## ctcrop

That was/is an AWESOME build SYLVAN! You are correct - Freeport Wednesday night, Rockport bound Thursday moring!


----------



## Freeport Marina

Sylvan,

We'd be happy to have you! We have a floating slip, shore power, showers, fuel, and anything else you might need.

Give me a call at 979236-1221 and we'll get you set up!


----------



## capfab

*LOR*

Countdown......


----------



## george.maness86

capfab said:


> Countdown......


Can't wait. Its gonna be a blast.


----------



## creoletexan

Thanks for the warm welcome!!! I look forward to meeting y'all in a few weeks.


----------



## adpostel

capfab said:


> Countdown......


Two of those hands look REALLY Familiar!! So do the Jello Shots...


----------



## capfab

adpostel said:


> Two of those hands look REALLY Familiar!! So do the Jello Shots...


Yes sir brotha! There were lots more after those......


----------



## yellowskeeter

Catering for Thursday night has been taken care of through The Lighthouse Inn. Timora at Freeport is doing her magic , Fulton marina has us on the books and same officer from last year is scheduled and confirmed to keep our stuff safe at the docks.


----------



## george.maness86

Any word yet on the golf cart rental rate


----------



## txteltech

Wanted to give a big shout out to Yellowskeeter, Capfab, and all the original LOR crew along with everyone else that takes time out of there busy schedules to get everything setup behind the scenes that make this trip possible. These guys setup our security, boat slips, catering, tshirts, and all the things that make it possible to show up and have fun. Thanks to everyone that has contributed to making the preparations. I'm soooo looking forward to making this trip!!!!!!' 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctcrop

I would like to 2nd txteltech. You guys are truly the best! My hat is off to y'all. The past year has been awesome! I feel blessed to have met you guys and your families.


----------



## adpostel

*Time keeps on Tickin' Tickin'..... into the future! I am so ready for this year.....* Here is a little blast from the past to keep the alcoholic juices flowing, we are at T-minus 15 days!!


----------



## Cypress jaws

Here are some from last year!! Looking forward to seeing old friends and meeting new ones!!


----------



## TheExtreme

... A face only a mother could love. 15 days? I've been so busy it's sneaking up on me.


----------



## capfab

Oh man, NOW I'm ready! Great pics guys.

No definitive cart rate yet George. Usually around 80 bucks for 4 hour block with stereo. Fill take on return. Hope to finalize this weekend.

Still cant believe its our THIRD freakin' LOR!

Bloody Mary's at 7:00 am people!!


----------



## Cypress jaws

It sucks that we will miss the "bloodies" and the boat ride ..but will have our radio with us to join in the chatter ..Channel 69 right? and will be waiting on y'all with Slickwillie at the boat slips with a cold beverage and my camera!!!

Here are some more pics:


----------



## ReelWork

Can't wait...


----------



## younggun55

The driver of that sugar shack van is crazy! Haha she was standing up dancing besides the steering wheel while driving down the road the last time we had her pick us up!


----------



## george.maness86

capfab said:


> Oh man, NOW I'm ready! Great pics guys.
> 
> No definitive cart rate yet George. Usually around 80 bucks for 4 hour block with stereo. Fill take on return. Hope to finalize this weekend.
> 
> Still cant believe its our THIRD freakin' LOR!
> 
> Bloody Mary's at 7:00 am people!!


Thanks. Wondering for,my,buddy. We have grown some as well. We are now at 7 adults and 3 kids. Only two of the kids are eating unless they have the fajitas blended up for the 5 month old. Haha just kidding. All but one kid will be eating though. We are still at one cart but may be 2 if the others want to go to port a with us. What is the cancellation deadline on them. If It is 24 hours then put us down for 2 carts. Do you know how many seats there are on each cart shawn?


----------



## capfab

Usually 4-6 George. Six adults is tight.


----------



## george.maness86

Ok put us down for 2 carts then please sir.


----------



## txteltech

14 days!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## txteltech

13 days!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1160 Potter

My boy and I are coming. Just reserved our room at The Lighthouse Inn. We'll have to drive into Rockport (instead of boating in) Thursday evening due to my work schedule. Stinks that we'll miss the fun of travelling the ICW from Shreveport and back. Somebody please let me know who I need to contact for any $$$ I need to contribute. Look forward to meeting all of you.
Clint


----------



## george.maness86

Only,extra cash is for the boat slips and security but if you don't have a boat then don't worry about it unless,you go riding with someone else and want to help out. If it is the same we deposit the cash for the security guard at the front desk of the hotel and the slip at the marina I believe. Also golf cart rental in port a on Saturday. If you want one with us let capfab know so he can reserve you one otherwise the meal when we get there is on the room.


----------



## 1160 Potter

george.maness86 said:


> Only,extra cash is for the boat slips and security but if you don't have a boat then don't worry about it unless,you go riding with someone else and want to help out. If it is the same we deposit the cash for the security guard at the front desk of the hotel and the slip at the marina I believe. Also golf cart rental in port a on Saturday. If you want one with us let capfab know so he can reserve you one otherwise the meal when we get there is on the room.


I'll have my and boat & truck with me. I just won't be able to make the ICW portion of the trip with you guys.


----------



## 2slick

1160 Potter said:


> I'll have my and boat & truck with me. I just won't be able to make the ICW portion of the trip with you guys.


You driving down from Rockwall?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1160 Potter

SlickWillie said:


> You driving down from Rockwall?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, all the way from Rockwall.


----------



## capfab

1160, I'll PM you tomorrow. Welcome aboard!!


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing

If I'm not on the list for Fajitas, please add 2.


----------



## 2slick

1160 Potter said:


> Yes, all the way from Rockwall.


Have a safe trip. Made the run from Rockport to Dallas a time or two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1160 Potter

We are leaving Dallas around 1'oclock, should be in Rockport 7:30-8. Trying to decide if we'll be there in time to have fajitas with you folks. What time will y'all eat?


----------



## txteltech

12 Days!!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctcrop

1 day & 3 nights left for me to work & my LOR will start early and last 2 weeks!!! Getting close & we can't wait!!


----------



## capfab

*LOR*

Yes sir!!


----------



## txteltech

9 Days and a wake up!!!!!!!


Single digit days now, getting close!!!!!


----------



## ReelWork

Single Digit Midget!


----------



## 2slick

Think I could make the trip?


----------



## ReelWork

Willie - I saw that thing heading out Saturday inside the Port A marina. 2 dudes on it and it was at capacity!


----------



## 2slick

Been seeing it around Rockport lately. Little small for anything bigger than a stock tank for me.


----------



## TheExtreme

SlickWillie said:


> Think I could make the trip?


Oh yea. Could you see me in that thing? I'd look like a monkey trying to hump a football.


----------



## txteltech

8 days left in the countdown till I finally get a day off from work, and hang with my buds!!!!!!


----------



## george.maness86

Well I hate to inform you but we are not gonna be able to make it this year. Trey is my offshore buddy and can't get off of work. When I take the boat out my 2 yr has to go and I'm not taking him offshore without one more experienced guy with me to help out. The others have the same problem and can't get off of work. If I still went we would not have any any help with the 5 month old to where I could include my wife as well so after a long discussion between me and my wife we decided not going would be the best option for us and we just made other plans to do something as a family where everyone is involved. I know it sucks but gotta include my wife and 2 kids so we all have fun. She is a champ and handles both kids plus her photography business while,I am gone working so I need to show her how,much I appreciate everything she does for us. We did decide however to,start saving,now,for next year and will definitely be there next August. By the way capfab and yellowskeeter, we were down for 2 carts and I believe 7 adults and 2 or 3 kids for the fajitas dinner that needs to be canceled. I will be looking,at all the pics and will see you guys next year. Catch a fish and have a beer for me. 

BTW if anyone still wants to go offshore I can give pointers and possibly,loan some,equipment if needed. I may still be off and if so I can go drop it,off at the marina and see you guys off if possible. Just let me know if you need anything on the Freeport side.


----------



## TheExtreme

There is nothing more important than family.


----------



## ctcrop

Sorry to hear that George. Family is definitely the #1 Priority! Whatever y'all decide to do, I hope you guys have a GREAT time!


----------



## ReelWork

George, Sorry you won't be joining us this year however you're making the right choice for the right reasons. We will have a beer in your honor and many more that may or may not be in your honor.


----------



## george.maness86

Who ever was going offshore if your still considering it PM me and I can email you the routes offshore that went by a bunch of platforms if you dont have a navionics chip to show them to you.


----------



## capfab

Wow, that's sucks George. Family first. Good dad!


----------



## BLUEBERRY

That sucks to hear George. You always have next year.


----------



## txteltech

7 days till some of us meet at Freeport!!!!! Tic tic tic toc......


----------



## ReelWork

T-Minus.... less than a week! At this time next week, I will be just a matter hours from hitting the road!


----------



## george.maness86

If I can get off still myself I will still be coming down to at least visit and see you guys off at the freeport marina. I sent the email confirming my days off 3 days ago and no response yet.


----------



## ctcrop

47.5 more hours & I am on VACATION!! Kenny is getting the Hurricane in the morning to put on my PowerPole (thanks Reelwork). Loaning my PP to my brothers boat since I haven't installed it on anything yet. It's gonna be nice not having to tie up to someone & it's gonna be nice cruising in comfort & shade if needed!!


----------



## Sabine Outlaw

Come hell or high water, we will be leaving out in the am one week from today. If there is one thing I won't forget it will be to load the coolers up!


----------



## cgd

Hope they're wrong, but forecast shows scattered T-storms Thurs @ 20% and 80% on Fri


----------



## texas trout killer

I wish I could make the trip again this year. Unfortunately or fortunately I will be heading to the plains of West Texas to pick up my sheep skin from Texas Tech. It will be a happy and sad weekend at the same time for me. I hope you guys have safe travels and tight lines when you get there and have a beer for me. 

I will be rocking my LOR T-shirt at graduation though.


----------



## adpostel

POSTEL UPDATE!! We have one more couple confirmed on my boat. Rooms booked, please add them to the fajita dinner on Thursday night..... Woop, Woop!!


----------



## adpostel

What time is departure on Thursday morning?


----------



## txteltech

*Departure*



adpostel said:


> What time is departure on Thursday morning?


We usually leave at 8:30am sharp, at least it was that way last year.


----------



## txteltech

*LOR weather*

I just checked weather.com fort Port Aransas, only 20% for Fridays tournament.


----------



## ReelWork

adpostel said:


> What time is departure on Thursday morning?


Be at the docks at 0700 for Bloody Mary's and you got nothing to worry about bro! :slimer:


----------



## txteltech

6 Days!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## txteltech

5 Days, getting ever so closer!!!!!!!


----------



## ReelWork

*CART Information! *

If you want to get a cart, go to Bron's and make your reservation. Recommend you do this ASAP. Prices and information are all on their web page. The basic 4 seater (2 row) is $120 for 8 hours and the bigger 6 seater (3 row) is $150 for 8 hours.

We will have some form of pickup and drop off arranged.

If wanting to join the Saturday group we are reserving from 12-6P and will probably end up at the beach for most of the day. :brew:

http://bronsbeachcarts.com/


----------



## cgd

Cart Reserved.


----------



## Cypress jaws

Any rules for the tournament Friday? Inshore and offshore division? Should be fun!! Maybe even division for most spots on reds and such??? I guess this can be figured out over cold ones and fajitas Thursday!!! Getting close!!


----------



## MattEwing

We just booked a room at the Lighthouse. Could not get off work Wednesday night so driving down to Rockport when I get off work at 6 a.m. Thursday. First timers and would like to join up for the fajita dinner, fishing tournament, Port A, etc. Is there anything else we need to do besides reserve a cart thru Bron's. 
:an4::rotfl::an4::rotfl:


----------



## txteltech

Awesome Matt welcome aboard!!!! 
Just pm Capfab and let him know how many for dinner on Thursday 
Are you bringing a boat? If not there's plenty with boats that you can get rides with or go fishing with on Friday. 
How many people in your group, wives, gf, kiddos?


----------



## MattEwing

Just the 2 of us. Bringing the boat, 25 magnum so room for more if someone wants to join.


----------



## ReelWork

Awesome Matt! Glad you and the Mrs. will be joining us. 

You got my number so feel free to give me a shout if you have any questions.


----------



## ReelWork

Cypress jaws said:


> Any rules for the tournament Friday? Inshore and offshore division? Should be fun!! Maybe even division for most spots on reds and such??? I guess this can be figured out over cold ones and fajitas Thursday!!! Getting close!!


Believe we will be going with biggest trout, biggest red and overall stringer. If anyone heads offshore, the biggest offshore species.

This is a very tightly run tournament with lots of rules, strict guidelines and difficult to understand legalities. Lots of money on the line too..


----------



## TheExtreme

ReelWork said:


> This is a very tightly run tournament with lots of rules, strict guidelines and difficult to understand legalities. Lots of money on the line too..


Oh my yes. The rule book reads like "War and Peace"


----------



## adpostel

Weather looks like it's shaping up for this coming weekend, from Matty to Rockport... SWEET!! The Postels ready to Rock and ROLL!!!


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing

1st time making the trip, so be gentle.. We're driving to Freeport Thursday morning.
I'm probably about to ask questions that have already been answered 100 times.

1. Where do we launch at?
2. Where do we leave truck and trailer?
3. How do I get in touch with Bron's about a cart rental?

I'm sure I have left something off so and important info a 1st. Timer needs to know would be appreciated..

Thanks.


----------



## txteltech

Sea Hunt-ing said:


> 1st time making the trip, so be gentle.. We're driving to Freeport Thursday morning.
> I'm probably about to ask questions that have already been answered 100 times.
> 
> 1. Where do we launch at?
> 2. Where do we leave truck and trailer?
> 3. How do I get in touch with Bron's about a cart rental?
> 
> I'm sure I have left something off so and important info a 1st. Timer needs to know would be appreciated..
> 
> Thanks.


Be at Freeport marina by 7 to 7:30 take boat up the street to launch and drive boat back to marina, have someone drive your truck back to marina. We leave out at 8:30 sharp

Leave trailor at marina we've made arrangements in secure fenced in area of Freeport marina. Leave truck in parking lot.

CART Information!

If you want to get a cart, go to Bron's and make your reservation. Recommend you do this ASAP. Prices and information are all on their web page. The basic 4 seater (2 row) is $120 for 8 hours and the bigger 6 seater (3 row) is $150 for 8 hours.

We will have some form of pickup and drop off arranged.

If wanting to join the Saturday group we are reserving from 12-6P and will probably end up at the beach for most of the day.

http://bronsbeachcarts.com/


----------



## yellowskeeter

Sea Hunt-ing said:


> 1st time making the trip, so be gentle.. We're driving to Freeport Thursday morning.
> I'm probably about to ask questions that have already been answered 100 times.
> 
> 1. Where do we launch at?
> 2. Where do we leave truck and trailer?
> 3. How do I get in touch with Bron's about a cart rental?
> 
> I'm sure I have left something off so and important info a 1st. Timer needs to know would be appreciated..
> 
> Thanks.


Adding
To the reply

Dinner will be catered in Thursday evening by the light house in. Room will be charged for the catering to make it easy.

Officer on duty to keep the boats safe will be there all three nights from sun down to sun up and the charge for this will also be added to the room as we don't need to be chasing anyone around for the $20 every night.

Dock fees will be collected by Fulton crew upon arrival so all is in order.

8:30 am sharp departure from Freeport marina and agin leaving Rockport at a similar time coming back.

We want to thank the following for helping
us out!

Freeport Marina, Timora and crew !!!
Lighthouse Inn, Judy, her crew
Slickwillie, always there helping out!
Rockport PD for keeping an eye out 
Fulton marina crew! 
2 Cool fishing and admins for letting us post
On this sight!


----------



## ctcrop

It's going to be a Great Weekend everyone! Would like to give a HUGE shout out to the founding members of LOR & The Lighthouse .! Without them & their families, Slickwillie, & all of the Lighthouse Inn employees, none of this would be possible! Also want to thank txteltech (aka-Brad) for always answering everyones questions and posting/reposting much needed information! You guys & gals rock!


----------



## 1160 Potter

My son and I should be in Rockport (via truck) around 6pm Thursday. Stinks that we'll be washing bugs off of the console windshield instead of salt spray. Next year, we'll definitely make the ICW run with you guys. My son and I are looking forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## boltmaster

I should be in Rockport that weekend starting on Friday and be glad to help with any issues anyone has. I hope the winds stay down for you but it's looking like they are coming back up later this next week.
I hope I get a chance to meet up with some of you either in town or on the water.


----------



## 2slick

Fishing has been tough this summer around here. May be looking up tho. A friend gave us this ice chest of fish....4 Reds just under 28", 2 nice Black Drum, and a nice Trout. All caught around Aransas Pass.


----------



## txteltech

4 days and a wake up!!!!! I'm not excited at all, I'm ecstatic!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Dinner Thursday will be catered by Jaliscos and the lighthouse inn will be picking up and setting it up. A room charge of $25 will be added to every room for the dinner.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

boltmaster said:


> I should be in Rockport that weekend starting on Friday and be glad to help with any issues anyone has. I hope the winds stay down for you but it's looking like they are coming back up later this next week.
> I hope I get a chance to meet up with some of you either in town or on the water.


X2...Should be down towards the latter part of next week also if y'all need anything. Good choice on Jalisco's good Mexican food.


----------



## capfab

One more sunset closer!!

Will be great to see everyone together again.


----------



## adpostel

T-minus 3 Days!!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Nice !


----------



## Copano/Aransas

The wether looks nice, just looks like it might be a little breezy for the ride over.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txteltech

*Thanks*



Copano/Aransas said:


> The wether looks nice, just looks like it might be a little breezy for the ride over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Copano/ Aransas and Boltmaster thanks for your support!!!!

Which weather app is that on your phone? Looks like it has good info?


----------



## Copano/Aransas

txteltech said:


> Copano/ Aransas and Boltmaster thanks for your support!!!!
> 
> Which weather app is that on your phone? Looks like it has good info?


Windfinder, it's a pretty good one.


----------



## Bob Haley

*LOR at small jetties*

I will be out at our cabin near POC on Thurs and I can anchor up by the small jetties and film you guys coming through if you would like. Just give me your ETA and I can be ready.
Also, if anyone has any other issues or needs more bloody mary mix, I can try and help out, no I wont have a cooler full of jello shots....
Bob 7132534370


----------



## 2slick

Bay is beautiful today!


----------



## boltmaster

Yep wind finder ...usually fairly accurate but need to keep in mind that it gets it's reading from the airport a mile or two inland and can understate the on water winds.

Fishhead and sea tow have good ones too. They get the readings off of the buoys at the mouth of the Rockport harbor south of the ski basin and at copano bay bridge. Best to look at all three and get a an overall view. Some of them are protected from one or two directions and may understate the on water wind speed and direction.

All of them are free iPhone apps I think


----------



## cgd

SlickWillie said:


> Bay is beautiful today!


That looks awesome!!


----------



## boltmaster

SlickWillie said:


> Bay is beautiful today!


One big long sad Sigh!!!!! I decided at the last minute to stay in town this weekend


----------



## 2slick

boltmaster said:


> One big long sad Sigh!!!!! I decided at the last minute to stay in town this weekend


It's been nice the last few days. I took my grandson and a couple of his friends over to Long Reef Friday. Just a little chop that evening. Wind was northerly this morning, but out of east by the time I took that photo.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

boltmaster said:


> One big long sad Sigh!!!!! I decided at the last minute to stay in town this weekend


You know why it's like that bud??.....Because we're not down there LOL. Nah it was like that a couple of week ago when we were there, it was zero wind and Hot too.


----------



## ReelWork

Copano/Aransas said:


> You know why it's like that bud??.....Because we're not down there LOL. Nah it was like that a couple of week ago when we were there, it was zero wind and Hot too.


Exactly... It was rough as H...E... Double L when we down 2 weeks ago. Water was beautiful though!

3 days and a wake up!


----------



## yellowskeeter

Bob Haley said:


> I will be out at our cabin near POC on Thurs and I can anchor up by the small jetties and film you guys coming through if you would like. Just give me your ETA and I can be ready.
> 
> Also, if anyone has any other issues or needs more bloody mary mix, I can try and help out, no I wont have a cooler full of jello shots....
> 
> Bob 7132534370


Thanks Bob!


----------



## TheExtreme

Didn't we have to have proof of insurance on boats for something last year? At the marina?


----------



## Freeport Marina

Yup! Bring your proof of insurance, cities are a little funny that way 

The cost to play is $10. If you need a slip, it's $1.50 per foot per night. Just ring me, 979 236-1221.

This year, due to the rapid growth of the dry stack, we'll do things a little differently. Trailers will be staged upon their arrival in the marina parking lot, along the levee side of the lot and on a slant (for easier access for those returning first on Sunday). Please bring a trailer lock. The Freeport Police Department will be patrolling the lot while you're gone (don't act suspicious!)

Tow vehicles will be parked on the water side of the parking lot (or as directed by marina staff).

Now the fun part! Who volunteers to have their boat picked up 20 feet in the air for the traditional photo op?


----------



## yellowskeeter

I think blueberry needs to have his boat in the pic since he did so much for the group last year.


----------



## yellowskeeter

Timora

Blueberry is good with it. 
Thanks


----------



## Freeport Marina

Blueberry it is!

Blueberry, please back your boat into one of the staging slips when you arrive. Would you like me to pick your boat up? You know what they say about women drivers


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Awesome... I have no problem with you guys lifting up the boat. Sent you a pm.


----------



## adpostel

Waco Boys Representin' !! Can't wait to hang with ya'll again.... See you in a few hours Bro......


----------



## txteltech

2 more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And a drive home from San Antonio


----------



## ReelWork

txteltech said:


> 2 more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And a drive home from San Antonio


That makes 2 of us!


----------



## capfab

Getting fired up now!!! Heard CTCrop is already partying!


----------



## TheExtreme

Traveling today and tomorrow. Home tomorrow night and leave Wed. Makes the week go by a little faster.


----------



## ctcrop

Heck yes I'm partying! A little bitter sweet though..... Can't wait to make more memories & meet all of the people!! My parents are coming with us this year & I'm not sure who is more excited, us or them!!


----------



## capfab

ctcrop said:


> Heck yes I'm partying! A little bitter sweet though..... Can't wait to make more memories & meet all of the people!! My parents are coming with us this year & I'm not sure who is more excited, us or them!!


Pace yourself son!!!

Look forward to meeting your parents. Try to figure out how you were created.....


----------



## cgd

txteltech said:


> 2 more days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And a drive home from San Antonio


Leaving from SA as well. Got home this morning and started getting ready.

Before pic.


----------



## capfab

Looking good CGD.


----------



## Copano/Aransas

cgd said:


> Leaving from SA as well. Got home this morning and started getting ready.
> 
> Before pic.


Nice ride, & color choices.


----------



## 2slick

Waitin!


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Not again. :headknock


----------



## txteltech

*Flat and hot*



SlickWillie said:


> Waitin!


Wow looks like waterskiers paradise, great pic Willie!!!!!


----------



## Copano/Aransas

I figured i'd help y'all out a little, and provide a little check list for boat equipment to help remember what you should take with you.

*Fishing Equipment:*
Fishing poles & equipment for inshore & offshore if your going to fish offshore.

*Safety equipment:*
Type II Life Jackets for all occupents onboard, Throwable type PFD, Flares, VHF radio, Fire Extinguisher, First aid kit, Bleach, Towels, Tool kit, Motor oil for 2 strokes, Spare prop & a prop wench, Spare boat key, Kill switch lanyard working properly ect.

*TPWD:* TPWD Boat Registration Card.

Feel free to add to this because i'm sure i forgot something, just wand to give a general list to help people remember.


----------



## cgd

Slickwillie keeps posting pics like that I'll have to bring offshore rods and give it a go!


----------



## 2slick

OK guys & gals.....we're doing the "eatin meetin" a little different this year. The GM at the Lighthouse has been gracious enough to allow us to use the hotel meeting rooms. Fajitas & trimmings will be served in the third floor Aransas Room, with limited seating. Additional seating (50) will be available in the second floor Copano Room. Remember, this will be BYOB. Sodas and water are available at the Mercantile near the front desk or you may bring your own. Drinks will also be available at the Palm Room Bar & Grill.


----------



## ReelWork

Insurance card/prrof of insurance paperwork for anyone staying at Freeport Marina and... just a good practice to have on a trip like this since it has phoen numbers, policy specifics and the like. I save mine to the computer and email it to my account so I have it on my phone or can access from anywhere with internet.

PHONE CHARGERS! Bring the 12v for the boat and 110 for the hotel. Keeping phones charged can be challenging if you forget those chargers. *Camera/phone* - obvious, but don't forget it!

CASH - cash is king. Credit cards are accepted at the places we stop, it's always good to remember cash is accepted *anywhere* you go.

*Foks, don't overpack.* You will be in your bathing suit and flippy floppies most the time.

With all the stops along the way you will have plenty of opportunities to pick up oil, gas, ice, beer/water/cokes, snacks, etc. along the route. With all 3 kids going this year, we will do as we have in years past - get them ice cream at Matagorda, gatorades, funyuns and even fishing gear, toys, candy so it's a lot of fun for them. Plus they get to check out the cleaning tables where sharks and other fish are being broght in and they think that's pretty cool too. The dolphins will probably greet us at Clarks if we pull in there and those will come right up to the boat (we typically stop across the ICW in Port O while some refuel/resupply).

I have been stopped by USCG twice so make sure you have good safety gear or just wait for me to get stopped before flying by....


----------



## boltmaster

Copano/Aransas said:


> I figured i'd help y'all out a little, and provide a little check list for boat equipment to help remember what you should take with you.
> 
> *Fishing Equipment:*
> Fishing poles & equipment for inshore & offshore if your going to fish offshore.
> 
> *Safety equipment:*
> Type II Life Jackets for all occupents onboard, Throwable type PFD, Flares, VHF radio, Fire Extinguisher, First aid kit, Bleach, Towels, Tool kit, Motor oil for 2 strokes, Spare prop & a prop wench, Spare boat key, Kill switch lanyard working properly ect.
> 
> *TPWD:* TPWD Boat Registration Card.
> 
> Feel free to add to this because i'm sure i forgot something, just wand to give a general list to help people remember.


BETTER ADD FISH TO THE LIST TO BRING BECAUSE THEY AIN'T HARDLY ANY AROUND ROCKPORT THESE DAYS EXCEPT FOR :sheepy:....BUT HEY THAT REALLY AIN'T THE REASON FOR THE TRIP ANY WAYS IS IT


----------



## Copano/Aransas

boltmaster said:


> BETTER ADD FISH TO THE LIST TO BRING BECAUSE THEY AIN'T HARDLY ANY AROUND ROCKPORT THESE DAYS EXCEPT FOR :sheepy:....BUT HEY THAT REALLY AIN'T THE REASON FOR THE TRIP ANY WAYS IS IT


How could i forget . We might have to show them some of our secret spots to catch the :sheepy: LOL..


----------



## yellowskeeter

Don't forget , Freeport Marina is fully stocked with fuel, ice and all. Fuel is $3.75/ gallon on the water and they have plenty to go around. We need to support those that put up with our antics !


----------



## 2slick

One other thing. If any of you folks that are driving down can help, we might need luggage.....and maybe an ice chest or two transported from the harbor to the hotel. If possible, I will do, but I am gonna pick up fajitas. 

I know where that ice chest of fish I posted were caught...but my lips are sealed.


----------



## Sabine Outlaw

I tested the outboard out yesterday outrunning a storm, she still purrs like a kitten. Looking forward to one more day and a wakeup till we start the long haul to Freeport.


----------



## adpostel

Sabine Outlaw said:


> I tested the outboard out yesterday outrunning a storm, she still purrs like a kitten. Looking forward to one more day and a wakeup till we start the long haul to Freeport.


For the peeps rolling in your rigs tomorrow or Wednesday, I'll be doing some last minute tidying up on the boat so be sure to let us know what channel you will be on so we can get the infamous radio chatter going early.... I'll be waiting....


----------



## capfab

Willie, those rooms look awesome, and air conditioned!!! Thanks for all y'all are doing!


----------



## adpostel

SlickWillie said:


> One other thing. If any of you folks that are driving down can help, we might need luggage.....and maybe an ice chest or two transported from the harbor to the hotel. If possible, I will do, but I am gonna pick up fajitas.
> 
> *I know where that ice chest of fish I posted were caught...but my lips are sealed.*


Well I'll have some especially cold beverages in small brown bottles for a hint when I arrive!!


----------



## capfab

*Last day in the office*

One more!!!!


----------



## ReelWork

YES!!!! This time Thursday we will be sipping bloody mary's and watching the sun come up.


----------



## capfab

*LOR*

Your exactly right Reelwork! Cant wait:


----------



## 2slick

adpostel said:


> Well I'll have some especially cold beverages in small brown bottles for a hint when I arrive!!


My lips are sealed......but maybe I could be convinced to draw a map!

I was told one of the local guides cleaned a bunch of Reds at the hotel yesterday. I usually go out and chat with him, but I was busy yesterday. Hopefully fishing is on the up swing here.


----------



## capfab

_Never ever hurts to post this wisdom from YellowSkeeter:

*Bro* *code* #678349

Don't ask any dude on a boat that has his wife besides him things like:

"Wow, is that a new_______ on your boat!"

"How much did that ________ cost ?"

" I saw you posted on 2 cool about that new ________, how do you like it?"

Wait until its 1 on 1, or all dudes, or out of the bionic hearing range form the girls!!_


----------



## yellowskeeter

Ha that's funny! But so true on bro code


----------



## TheExtreme

Maybe yall need new financial advisors. lol. My "War Dept" told me once "I'd like another boat, get a Ranger"


----------



## adpostel

capfab said:


> _never ever hurts to post this wisdom from yellowskeeter:
> 
> *bro* *code* #678349
> 
> don't ask any dude on a boat that has his wife besides him things like:
> 
> "wow, is that a new_______ on your boat!"
> 
> "how much did that ________ cost ?"
> 
> " i saw you posted on 2 cool about that new ________, how do you like it?"
> 
> wait until its 1 on 1, or all dudes, or out of the bionic hearing range form the girls!!_


never been an issue with the founding members..... Jus' sayin'...


----------



## Sabine Outlaw

Just wrapping up a few last minute items and topping the tank off. Looking forward to the trip and meeting everyone. Splashing the water at 10am sharp, or whenever the ole lady gets ready whichever comes first!


----------



## hch3

Guys I'm in port aransas as I post been here since Sunday 

King fish thick outside Jetti about a mile or so and real thick around ships staged in shipping lane 7 miles out

Troll rapalas or Russell lures
Been glass in morning until 2

Trout thick in surf near the beach just look for pelicans sitting on beach or large pods of bait
Tarpon guys been jumping big schools of tarpon
Good luck and be safe 
I'll be n Poc Friday 
Watch the adult beverages when coming into Poc


----------



## TheExtreme

hch3 said:


> Guys I'm in port aransas as I post been here since Sunday
> 
> King fish thick outside Jetti about a mile or so and real thick around ships staged in shipping lane 7 miles out
> 
> Troll rapalas or Russell lures
> Been glass in morning until 2
> 
> Trout thick in surf near the beach just look for pelicans sitting on beach or large pods of bait
> Tarpon guys been jumping big schools of tarpon
> Good luck and be safe
> I'll be n Poc Friday
> Watch the adult beverages when coming into Poc


Much appreciated.


----------



## Reconspacediver

any wind forecast for the trip.


----------



## adpostel

hch3 said:


> Guys I'm in port aransas as I post been here since Sunday
> 
> King fish thick outside Jetti about a mile or so and real thick around ships staged in shipping lane 7 miles out
> 
> Troll rapalas or Russell lures
> Been glass in morning until 2
> 
> Trout thick in surf near the beach just look for pelicans sitting on beach or large pods of bait
> Tarpon guys been jumping big schools of tarpon
> Good luck and be safe
> I'll be n Poc Friday
> Watch the adult beverages when coming into Poc


Thanks Bro, much appreciated! That is exactly what our group needed to hear....


----------



## adpostel

Reconspacediver said:


> any wind forecast for the trip.


Looks like 10-15's outta tha S/SE will be the norm.... Won't lay down until we head back on Sunday.... Should be fine.....


----------



## Reconspacediver

adpostel said:


> Looks like 10-15's outta tha S/SE will be the norm.... Won't lay down until we head back on Sunday.... Should be fine.....


trying to decide if I am going to send the wife and kids up by car

hate to ruin a future trip by beating them to death crossing matagorda bay


----------



## txteltech

*Thanks*



hch3 said:


> Guys I'm in port aransas as I post been here since Sunday
> 
> King fish thick outside Jetti about a mile or so and real thick around ships staged in shipping lane 7 miles out
> 
> Troll rapalas or Russell lures
> Been glass in morning until 2
> 
> Trout thick in surf near the beach just look for pelicans sitting on beach or large pods of bait
> Tarpon guys been jumping big schools of tarpon
> Good luck and be safe
> I'll be n Poc Friday
> Watch the adult beverages when coming into Poc


We really appreciate the good intel, were ready to go out there and have fun, green to yah and a Big Thank You from all of us!!!!!!!!!


----------



## txteltech

*Up to you*



Reconspacediver said:


> trying to decide if I am going to send the wife and kids up by car
> 
> hate to ruin a future trip by beating them to death crossing matagorda bay


In your Cadillac ride I don't think it'll be a problem, it's a judgment call up to you!


----------



## capfab

Reconspacediver said:


> trying to decide if I am going to send the wife and kids up by car
> 
> hate to ruin a future trip by beating them to death crossing matagorda bay


Bring them by boat. We will all have to slow down if nasty.


----------



## adpostel

capfab said:


> Bring them by boat. *We will all have to slow down if nasty*.


*Oh it's gonna get NASTAYYYYY!!! You can bet yo sweet A S S on that!! It's GO TIME BABY!!*


----------



## capfab

adpostel said:


> *Oh it's gonna get NASTAYYYYY!!! You can bet yo sweet A S S on that!! It's GO TIME BABY!!*


Daaaaammmmmmmmnnnnnnn......


----------



## hch3

If y'all need any help in Poc call me at 713-823-7475
I have been watching this thread for 3 years would love to do it but it's the same weekend as the speedy stop kids tourny in Poc
My kids have placed or won their age group and look forward to it

Also run the south shoreline of w matty will make your day easier


----------



## yellowskeeter

Please make sure you are in the water and good to go by 8:30 sharp. We need to cross Matty as early as possible. We are rolling out 8:30 am SHARP and heading south.


----------



## 2slick

adpostel said:


> *Oh it's gonna get NASTAYYYYY!!! You can bet yo sweet A S S on that!! It's GO TIME BABY!!*


Just showed the jello shots to the wife....her words...."Oh my God!"


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Weather forecast is looking pretty good.


----------



## ReelWork

adpostel said:


> *Oh it's gonna get NASTAYYYYY!!! You can bet yo sweet A S S on that!! It's GO TIME BABY!!*


Is that all? :slimer:

Holy Cow - I am buying yall dinner for the amount of work put into those. :dance:


----------



## Reconspacediver

Copano/Aransas said:


> Weather forecast is looking pretty good.


Is that an app if so what the name it looks handy


----------



## Copano/Aransas

Reconspacediver said:


> Is that an app if so what the name it looks handy


Sea Tow App it's free, wind finder is also good, but Sea Tow is on the water readings where Windfinder is from the Aransas County airport.


----------



## Cypress jaws

I am getting jealous...missing the boat ride but with one at camp in Austin have to be on standby just in case....Brenda aka "the tower" and I are looking forward to seeing all of you again, meeting new friends...having adult beverages by the pool and by the water... smoking cigars(me)..listening to music..laughing...enjoying life...

ohhh... and Shawn and I kicking some fish *** on Friday!!!

Let me know what channel y'all are going to be on Thursday so I can join in the chatter. BE CAREFUL and see you guys in Rockport on "island time"


----------



## Sabine Outlaw

It's 100+ miles to Freeport, got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, and it's (not) dark.

Hit it!


----------



## yellowskeeter

You go bro! Enjoy those JL 's and be safe!


----------



## adpostel

Sabine Outlaw said:


> It's 100+ miles to Freeport, got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, and it's (not) dark.
> 
> Hit it!


What channel you on?


----------



## Reconspacediver

Cypress jaws said:


> I am getting jealous...missing the boat ride but with one at camp in Austin have to be on standby just in case....Brenda aka "the tower" and I are looking forward to seeing all of you again, meeting new friends...having adult beverages by the pool and by the water... smoking cigars(me)..listening to music..laughing...enjoying life...
> 
> ohhh... and Shawn and I kicking some fish *** on Friday!!!
> 
> Let me know what channel y'all are going to be on Thursday so I can join in the chatter. BE CAREFUL and see you guys in Rockport on "island time"


I am looking forward to listening to some live music again. Good Times


----------



## Reconspacediver

Cypress jaws said:


> I am getting jealous...missing the boat ride but with one at camp in Austin have to be on standby just in case....Brenda aka "the tower" and I are looking forward to seeing all of you again, meeting new friends...having adult beverages by the pool and by the water... smoking cigars(me)..listening to music..laughing...enjoying life...
> 
> ohhh... and Shawn and I kicking some fish *** on Friday!!!
> 
> Let me know what channel y'all are going to be on Thursday so I can join in the chatter. BE CAREFUL and see you guys in Rockport on "island time"


I am looking forward to listening to some live music again. Good Times


----------



## george.maness86

Although I can't make it this year I can't wait until tomorrow to see all the pics start popping up on here. By the way I still haven't been able to leave since the guy that was supposed to relieve me was a sorry bastard and went home instead. The bosses are not very happy with him at the moment.


----------



## 2slick

Just a reminder.....if you can't make the trip, be sure you call and cancel your reservation. Although you may post on here.....I do not have the authority to have them canceled. Thanks...safe travels and we'll see y'all tomorrow.


----------



## creoletexan

Hey y'all, sorry for the late post, but we won't be able to make it. Something came up last minute. We're really bummed about it, but that's how life can be. I already cancelled my room. Have fun, be careful and I'll see y'all next year. 

Ian


----------



## txteltech

We're loaded up and ready to go, leaving at 5!!!! Can't sleep


----------



## hch3

Sorry guys I can hear the roar of west matti all the way to port aransas
Blowing 20+ at daylight today
Good luck and be safe


----------



## yellowskeeter




----------



## yellowskeeter




----------



## 2slick

Made it!


----------



## Freeport Marina

Hmmm, no posts since last night....... They must be having a good time


----------



## speck trout chaser

Freeport Marina said:


> Hmmm, no posts since last night....... They must be having a good time


that's what I was wondering too!


----------



## 2slick

Seems they are having a great time from what I've seen!


----------



## txteltech

We went to the boiling pot last night and found the sticker that's was placed there last year!!!!!


----------



## txteltech

Few more, were having a blast!!!!!


----------



## 2slick

Port A day!


----------



## yellowskeeter

8 am sharp departure tomorrow


----------



## MattEwing

Looking good!


----------



## leadhead10

Gah jealous of yall once again! I hope I can make this next year! Hope yall have a safe trip home!


----------



## 2slick

Headin out!


----------



## boltmaster

How many boats made the trip...in the picture it looks to be about 14-15
Seems like more were comming. Guess stuff came up. 

Have a safe trip back guys


----------



## 2slick

boltmaster said:


> How many boats made the trip...in the picture it looks to be about 14-15
> Seems like more were comming. Guess stuff came up.
> 
> Have a safe trip back guys


I think probably 22-23. I know the pontoon left early. A couple left after I shot the picture.

So, I just got corrected....18 boats.


----------



## Cypress jaws

Enjoyed seeing everyone. Thank you Judy and Willie for being so awesome to us. I will post pics later. Everyone get home safe.


----------



## Reconspacediver

How much fuel did you guys burn? We went through 120 Gallons.


----------



## 2400tman

Another LOR in the books! Awesome time! It. Was great seeing old friends and meeting new!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Once again Willie, Judy, and all the lighthouse crew THANK YOU!!!!
Also a big thanks to Timora and her crew at the Freeport Marina!!!!!

Kenny , we sure missed y'all!!


----------



## 2400tman

Reconspacediver said:


> How much fuel did you guys burn? We went through 120 Gallons.


Think I used about 100 on the whole trip.


----------



## TheExtreme

Reconspacediver said:


> How much fuel did you guys burn? We went through 120 Gallons.


 About 130 or so.


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing

We burned about $290.00 worth, Topped off twice in POC, once Thursday and the other Sunday .

Although this is not how we wanted to end our day....
Popped an axle on the beltway on the way home.


----------



## TheExtreme

Sea Hunt-ing said:


> We burned about $290.00 worth, Topped off twice in POC, once Thursday and the other Sunday .
> 
> Although this is not how we wanted to end our day....
> Popped an axle on the beltway on the way home.


Hate to hear that. Hopefully there was no other damage.


----------



## Reconspacediver

Sea Hunt-ing said:


> We burned about $290.00 worth, Topped off twice in POC, once Thursday and the other Sunday .
> 
> Although this is not how we wanted to end our day....
> Popped an axle on the beltway on the way home.


That is a Bummer. I bet that made for a long day.


----------



## 2slick

So glad everyone had a good time. Hate to see that Sea Hunt loaded up like that. 

There is an issue that I feel needs addressed tho. I got info that the Palm Room Grill closed early Saturday night inconveniencing several folks. Most of y'all know I'm not an employee of the hotel. However, Judy and I enjoy making sure everyone that visits the hotel has a wonderful time. It has been apparent to me for some time not everyone shares our enthusiasm. 

I verified a couple facts yesterday. 

I knew the walkin freezer was out. 

There were plenty of steaks and shrimp. Tho these were thawing.....they need to be thawed to cook. Also baking potatoes. 

The grill is scheduled to be open until 10PM Friday and Saturday nights. 

My conclusion was the grill could have remained open with a limited menu. So, to put it in layman's terms.....it ****** me off. 

I would suggest that everyone give candid reviews on Trip Advisor. I know for a fact corporate management responds to those reviews. I hope my wife's departments ( front desk, breakfast crew) reflected her work ethic. 

Thanks for listening.


----------



## WillieP

Sound's like y'all had a great time. This trip is on my bucket list.


----------



## ReelWork

Willie, I just checked in for the first time since being back and let me say this. Judy and the front staff are always incredible. Here's a note to pass back to Judy and Lindy (I told Judy personally but it's not enough from where I sit). 

As you are probably aware Caroline came down with a nasty bug and was pretty much bed ridden from Mid day Thursday to Sunday. Anyways, all through the trip I had the kids to let Caroline rest and keep our weekend pieced together while our missing matriarch always loomed in the back of my head. I called to check on Caroline Saturday afternoon and Lindy at the front desk answered. I gave her a quick run down of what was going on, where I was and asked if she could send some Gatorade, crackers and Dramamine to the room and maybe check on her. She said sure.. So we hung up. 

Caroline relayed to me how thankful she was when Lindy called her. Said she (Lindy) was on her way, PERSONALLY walking the items to the room and sat and talked with Caroline for a few minutes to ensure she was as comfortable as possible given her condition at the time. 

When I got back and heard this well... we all understand there's a difference between just doing a job as opposed to caring about people while at the job and enjoying what you do. I was truly humbled and so very thankful for what all of you do and I mean that from the bottom of my heart. 

Y'all are the best and Thank you (again).
Chris


----------



## 2slick

Chris, hope she is feeling better. I was unaware she was under the weather until the photo op at the pier at departure time. 

I'll definitely show Judy your post. I'm in the recliner today. Got a little respiratory bug myself.


----------



## capfab

We used 118 gallons in the boat and 52 in the RAM.


----------



## Sabine Outlaw

We finally got back to the house at about noon today. It was 580 miles, 230 gallons of gas, and 26 total hours of boat time. I think next year we will trailer to Freeport! We really enjoyed meeting everyone and look forward to seeing y'all in the future. Hated to see that Sea Hunt getting towed home.


----------



## BLUEBERRY

Good to hear you made it back safely. That is a ton of boat time and miles.


----------



## capfab

Sea Hunt-ing said:


> We burned about $290.00 worth, Topped off twice in POC, once Thursday and the other Sunday .
> 
> Although this is not how we wanted to end our day....
> Popped an axle on the beltway on the way home.


Oh man, I'm sorry! Any damage to that gorgeous boat?


----------



## capfab

Sabine Outlaw said:


> We finally got back to the house at about noon today. It was 580 miles, 230 gallons of gas, and 26 total hours of boat time. I think next year we will trailer to Freeport! We really enjoyed meeting everyone and look forward to seeing y'all in the future. Hated to see that Sea Hunt getting towed home.


Awesome Josie. How many Lone Stars? :cheers:


----------



## Sabine Outlaw

I don't know the official count on those, but I would say there was a few dozen dead soldiers! I can thank Brad for some reminders of those lone stars.


----------



## cgd

*pics*

Couple pics from my phone


----------



## Sea Hunt-ing

capfab said:


> Oh man, I'm sorry! Any damage to that gorgeous boat?


No damage to the Boat... Tire and Trailer (fender) only.
It's supposed to be delivered to McClain's today for repair.

Murray


----------



## Reconspacediver

*LOR3*

A few pics


----------



## Reconspacediver

*LOR3 Pics*

More from The phone


----------



## Reconspacediver

*Lor 3*

Phone Again

Kid gives it a thumbs up.


----------



## capfab

Great pics Reconspacediver!!


----------



## cgd

Few More Pics


----------



## TheExtreme

My war department is collecting pics of the trip for an iMovie. If you have photos that you want to include, send them to her email: [email protected].


----------



## yellowskeeter

Great pics!


----------



## ctcrop

Great pics everyone! Glad that Sweet Sea Hunt didn't suffer any damage with the trailer failure! We had a great time and look forward to seeing everyone again soon!


----------



## MattEwing

Had a wonderful time. Hats off to all the parents, y'all have some very well mannered kids and I'm sure you created great memorys. Tried to get a video of ReelWork keeping the kids entertained with dance lessons on the boat while waiting at the bridge but haven't found it yet. For some it would have taken a brave soul to take three kids on the trip back by himself. Good job. Thanks again to all that helped out and organized.


----------



## ReelWork

Matt, thanks for the kind words. Pretty sure I was demonstrating how NOT to dance. :rotfl:

That's my story and I'm sticking to it..


----------



## txteltech

Here's a few pics from the trip


----------



## txteltech

Few more


----------



## txteltech

More


----------



## txteltech

More


----------



## txteltech

More


----------



## txteltech

More


----------



## txteltech

2 separate videos here.


----------



## txteltech

A little offshore trolling around the boats anchored about 4 miles out


----------



## cgd

The water sure did look great


----------



## ReelWork

cgd said:


> The water sure did look great


It sure did. If the kiddos would have let me, we would have gone 15-20 miles out in no time.


----------



## txteltech

Thanks to Tim and Matt for designing these awesome koozies


----------



## 2400tman

Great pics and vids!


----------



## 2400tman

Dang sorry to hear about your trailer Sea Hunt! Glad it didn't do any damage to that beautiful boat!


----------



## adpostel

Definitely one HE L L of a party again!! 

One big ole' Boat Ridin', Beer Drinking, Jell-O Shotin', Sugar Shackin' PARTY!!


----------



## adpostel

I ended up with a red bean bag in my boat. Who belongs to it, so I can get it back to ya!!


----------



## txteltech

We had a blast on this trip, it was my Jennifer's first and she enjoyed talking with everyone. I want to thank Judy and all the employees at the lighthouse for the hospitality. Big shout out to Willie for shuttling our belongings to and from the docks and for dropping off and picking up Jen on Friday to the education center. Timora and the crew at Freeport marina for helping with getting an awesome photo. Big thanks to all of the original LOR peeps that take the time to get everything setup, so the rest of us can show up and have a great time. My boat was a little heavier this year with bigger cooler and more batteries and whatnot. Wanna give a shout out to G-Spot Services for all the new toys on my boat and helping with the installation. My boat took a pounding and all the screws in my console backed out. But all my electronic devices worked throughout the entire trip. We got to hang out with friends we made last year and met a lot of great people and families this year. Can't wait to do it again next year!!!!!!!


----------



## MattEwing

*More pics*


----------



## MattEwing




----------



## 2slick

The issue I addressed earlier has been resolved. Next time you visit the Lighthouse Inn, you will see a new Palmroom Bar & Grill manager. The young lady is a dedicated hard worker, and is striving to improve customer service.


----------



## ReelWork

Another video - enjoy!






Less than a year away... :cheers:


----------



## yellowskeeter

nice!


----------



## txteltech

Cool video Reelwork


----------



## ctcrop

Nice Vid Chris!


----------



## Reynolds4

Great recap guys! Every year I say we are going join in on this and every year it doesn't happen. Maybe next year :wink:

Looks like y'all had a great time!


----------

